# Weltrekord Karpfen



## colognecarp (22. März 2010)

Hier mal das Video zum Aktuellen Weltrekord Karpfen 42,5 Kg :l

http://www.trakkerproducts.co.uk/trakkertv.php?id=27

:g


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

igitt!! :v


----------



## colognecarp (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Warum das denn ? :q


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Wenigsten haben sie ihn wieder Schwimmen lassen.:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Bei dem 'dezenten' Gewicht war er aber schon noch recht stromlinienförmig finde ich. 

Da hab ich schon ganz andere Hängebauchschweinchen gesehen die deutlich leichter waren.


----------



## colognecarp (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Finde ich auch, dafür das er so viel auf die Wagge bringt sieht er wirklich noch super aus


----------



## Udo561 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hi,
der sieht doch so vom Aussehen echt noch gesund und jung aus , der kann noch was zulegen ;-)
Aber er hat ein kleines Maul , da habe ich schon kleinere Karpfen gesehen deren Maul viel größer war , da passte ein ganzes Brötchen rein, das nahmen die sich so von der Wasseroberfläche.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Erik_D (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Zum wievielten Male wurde der Fisch jetzt gefangen....10? 20? Und jedes Mal ein 'neuer' Weltrekord mit ein paar Gramm mehr

*Langweilig*


----------



## Apoo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Bald hat der arme Fisch mehr Zeit an Land als im Wasser verbracht....
Trotzdem sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## Tino (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Welch Weltrekord den *jeder*, mit ein wenig Glück,fangen kann.

Trotzdem noch ein schöner Fisch!!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Zum wievielten Male wurde der Fisch jetzt gefangen....10? 20? Und jedes Mal ein 'neuer' Weltrekord mit ein paar Gramm mehr
> 
> *Langweilig*


die letzten weltrekord karpfen waren aber alle aus versch. gewässern oder?  deutschland, frankreich


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Zum wievielten Male wurde der Fisch jetzt gefangen....10? 20? Und jedes Mal ein 'neuer' Weltrekord mit ein paar Gramm mehr
> 
> *Langweilig*



jo, wird Zeit dass ihn jemand mal zu Chips verarbeitet^^


----------



## Erik_D (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> die letzten weltrekord karpfen waren aber alle aus versch. gewässern oder?  deutschland, frankreich



Ne, war immer der gleiche Fisch aus dem Rainbow-Lake. Gab zwar zwischendurch mal 'nen Deutschen (der übrigens auch zig-mal gefangen und gemeldet wurde), aber die letzten Male immer der o.g. Fisch. Und immer mit 100g mehr.


----------



## paul hucho (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Der kommt mir garnicht sooooo groß vor.(also fürn Weltrekortfisch)


----------



## Taskin (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

das die abhakmatte nicht unter gegangen is...|kopfkrat

mal schauen, evtl. benutz ich meine ja mal als boot:m


----------



## paul hucho (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Taskin schrieb:


> das die abhakmatte nicht unter gegangen is...|kopfkrat
> 
> mal schauen, evtl. benutz ich meine ja mal als boot:m







Auf der Schwimmblase von sonem Karpfen kannste bestimmt auch übers Wasser reiten.


----------



## Lupus (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hallo,
manche Kommentare verstehe ich nicht....
"immer mit ein paar 100g mehr"... ja sicher das ist bei Weltrekorden immer so....

"...den jeder mit ein wenig Glück fangen kann"... wenn man denn am Rainbow Lake fischen dürfte bzw. dann auch noch an die guten Stellen käme schon ...aber auch das ist jawohl normal.....

Auch in anderen Fopren konnte ich beobachten das nur selten positiv auf diesen Rekordfisch reagiert worden ist....warum ist das so?#c#c


----------



## HD4ever (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Wenigsten haben sie ihn wieder Schwimmen lassen.:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m




klar ... die nächsten sitzen doch schon wieder an dem Gewässer in der Hoffnung das er beim nächsten mal nen paar mehr Gramm auf den Gräten hat |rolleyes


----------



## Spinnfisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Taskin schrieb:


> mal schauen, evtl. benutz ich meine ja mal als boot:m


des geht mit den großen abhakmatten mit luftpolstern


----------



## Erik_D (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> manche Kommentare verstehe ich nicht....
> "immer mit ein paar 100g mehr"... ja sicher das ist bei Weltrekorden immer so....



Aber immer andere Fische, und nicht der selbe.



> "...den jeder mit ein wenig Glück fangen kann"... wenn man denn am Rainbow Lake fischen dürfte bzw. dann auch noch an die guten Stellen käme schon ...aber auch das ist jawohl normal.....


^^Eben, ist halt ein Puff wie der im Buche steht. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die ganzen großen Fische wirklich alle in dem Tümpel von klein an leben  Viele sind mit Sicherheit über die Zeit 'hinzugezogen'. Wo man viiiel Geld verdienen kann, gibts keine Moral.
HIER mal ein aktuelles Beispiel.



> Auch in anderen Fopren konnte ich beobachten das nur selten positiv auf diesen Rekordfisch reagiert worden ist....warum ist das so?#c#c


Weil es nun wirklich nix mit Können zu tun hat. Fange so einen Fisch in einem unbekannten Gewässer mit ursprünglichem Karpfenbestand, und du hast meinen Respekt und meine Anerkennung.


----------



## Angelsuchti (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

das beschriebene in deinem link ist wirklich das letzte, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann haben die cops alle 120 karpfen getötet... kann man nur mit dem kopf schütteln!


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Lupus schrieb:


> Auch in anderen Fopren konnte ich beobachten das nur selten positiv auf diesen Rekordfisch reagiert worden ist....warum ist das so?#c#c



ich bin dagegen weil ich sowas für moralisch verwerflich halte, gegen releasen sowieso.


----------



## voller stiffel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

trotz alle dem ist es ein schöner fisch,der sich sehen lassen kann.MFG


----------



## colognecarp (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@Angelsuchti

Ich weis zwar grade nicht welchen Link du meinst aber du meinst bestimmt die Karpfen die verkauft werden sollten und auf einer Plane ausgelegt sind oder ? Das fand ich auch zimlich krass als ich das gelesen hatte, das nützt wirklich niemanden, total unnötig. Sie hätten die Fische auch wieder zurück in das Gewässer bringen können wo sie her gekommen sind #d


----------



## MrTom (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



> Sie hätten die Fische auch wieder zurück in das Gewässer bringen können wo sie her gekommen sind


Na aber sicher doch, und wer hätte das bezahlt??
Den Leuten von Zoll und Veterinäramt ist nix vorzuwerfen, die mussten aus Seuchenschutzgründen so handeln.

mfg Thomas


----------



## daci7 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



colognecarp schrieb:


> @Angelsuchti
> 
> Ich weis zwar grade nicht welchen Link du meinst aber du meinst bestimmt die Karpfen die verkauft werden sollten und auf einer Plane ausgelegt sind oder ? Das fand ich auch zimlich krass als ich das gelesen hatte, das nützt wirklich niemanden, total unnötig. Sie hätten die Fische auch wieder zurück in das Gewässer bringen können wo sie her gekommen sind #d



oder zu fish n chips verarbeiten können |rolleyes
ham die cops bestimmt auch verpennt ...

naja, aber zum ausgangspost: 
auch wenn ich den hype um nen mastkarpfen aus nem karpfenpuff nicht so versteh; der fisch ist für sein gewicht echt schön  nicht son hängebauchschwein wo man denkt, dass der die letzten 2-3 kg gewicht noch als boilies im bauch hat |supergri

bis denn, denn


----------



## Erik_D (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Aus Seuchenschutzgründen mussten die Fische getötet werden, das ist nunmal Gesetz.
Wohin hätte man die Fische denn bringen sollen? Oder sollte man die Fische auf gut Glück aussetzen und im schlimmsten Fall das KHV verbreiten? Das Verhalten der Seuchenschutzbehörde war vollkommen ok, aber das wollte ich hier auch garnicht zur Diskussion stellen.

Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, 'wieviel' Moral es noch in der s.g. 'Scene' gibt.

Und das war ja nur ein Transport von Frankreich aus, der erwischt wurde. Wieviele andere kommen wohl durch? Und wieviele Fische fahren wohl jedes Jahr durch Frankreich, Deutschland etc.?

Das zeigt nur deutlich, dass die ganze Scene vollkommen am A**** ist. Geld regiert die Welt.

Kein anderer Bereich des Angelns wird so dermassen kaputt gemacht, nur um sich in irgendeinen Hochglanzmagazin mit 'nem dicken Fisch zu zeigen. Der natürlich auf den absolut neuen Wunderköder der Firma xy gefangen wurde. Und selbst das ist oft gelogen, denn wer zahlt, der bekommt die Werbung. Habe das selbst schon erlebt, das ist KEINE Unterstellung sondern die Wahrheit.

Das Schlimmste daran ist, dass sich die Nachwuchsangler an solchen Typen orientieren und  jeden Schei** glauben.
Da fängt dann irgendein 12 jähriger einen schönen Karpfen, und auf das Foto wird der Name der Baitfirma draufgeschrieben, schließlich ist das ja cool.

Selbst hier im Forum sieht man diesen Trend mehr als deutlich, wenn man sich mal im Bereich Karpfenangeln' umsieht. Traurig, aber wahr. 

Und dann soll man Achtung vor dem Fang eines Fisches haben, der schon auf 10 versch. 'Wunder-Boilies' gefangen wurde und bei dem sich die Kiemen schon langsam in eine Lunge umwandeln, weil er sich ständig ausserhalb des Wassers aufhält?

Das ist alles ein Witz!


----------



## jörg81 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

kann mich den meissten hier nur anschliessen... ist echt ein schöner fisch aber der wird halt nur zum geldmachen benutzt.Da gehts nicht mehr ums angeln sondern nur noch ums geld... wie sonst kann man seine neue wahre besser unter die angler bringen als mit DEM rekordkarpfen


----------



## Bassey (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Gemini schrieb:


> Bei dem 'dezenten' Gewicht war er aber schon noch recht stromlinienförmig finde ich.
> 
> Da hab ich schon ganz andere Hängebauchschweinchen gesehen die deutlich leichter waren.



Naja, meiner Meinung nach werden die auch durch das extreme Füttern so verdammt Fett... Also von Anglern herbeigeführte Fettleibigkeit... Da bringt dann auch die noch so sorgsame Behandlung nix wenn man den Fisch durch verfettung krank macht...

Ich habe noch nie einen Karpfen in einem Gewässer ohne Fütterung gesehen, der Fett ist... Nur immer an einschlägigen Boiliegewässern...

Aber recht habt ihr, ein schöner Karpfen der trotz des Rekordgewichts nicht Fett ist...


----------



## Trout killer (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Welch Weltrekord den *jeder*, mit ein wenig Glück,fangen kann.
> 
> Trotzdem noch ein schöner Fisch!!!



Das glaube ich nicht das diesen Fisch jeder fangen kann,weil nur bestimmte Leute am Rainbow Lake fischen dürfen.Wenn locke nicht Solar chef wäre würde der da auch nicht fischen.Da gibts ewig lange warte listen!!!!


Greetz Trout killer


----------



## Gunnar. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Weil es nun wirklich nix mit Können zu tun hat. Fange so einen Fisch in einem unbekannten Gewässer *mit ursprünglichem Karpfenbestand,* und du hast meinen Respekt und meine Anerkennung.


  Und damit ist alles gesagt!



zu dem Rekordfisch,
Mein Glückwunsch an der Fänger. Aber als herausragende Leistung und Können sehe ich das angeln in derartigen Gewässern nicht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

an dem gewässer ist können gefragt 

hat jemand von euch mal den see gesehn?? sind ca 60-100 inseln +versunkene bäume+mega viel natürliche nahrung.

hab bilder u.s.w schon gesehn vom gewässer und auch berichte gelsesen über diesen see.


die preise was da verlangt werden ist betsimmt um die 1000-2000€ die woche 

schöner langer masiver fisch


----------



## Gunnar. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



> an dem gewässer ist können gefragt


ja ja auch in nem Edelpuff kommt man ohne Leistung nich weit. Klar doch .......... aber:
Wie oft wurde der Karpfen schon gefangen ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

geb ich dir recht aber,wievile läute fischen übers jahr gesehn dort.
 wie offt wird er dann gefangen übers jahr  wen man das so sieht denke ich ist es recht wenig.

sehe es bei uns an den vereinseen wir haben 6 topfische +300-400 satzt karpfen aber wir fangen die top fische immer wen nicht doppelt.

ein grosser fisch muss fressen um seine masse zu halten deswegen wird er öffters auch gefangen.

ob jetzt vereinsgewässer oder edel puff kommt aufs gleiche an ,nur das im edel puff der schnitt etwas höher sit


----------



## jörg81 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

bis 2015 soll der "edelpuff "  übrigens ausgebucht sein hab ich letztens irgendwo im netz gelesen


----------



## Gunnar. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich will nun weder Fisch noch Fänger abwerten. Auf keinen Fall!!!
Aber ich lade sehr gern jeden England und Frankreichfahrer hier zu mir ein um an einem Naturgewässer sein Können unter Beweis zu stellen.
Die Worte vom letzten der hier war; " _Ist mir zu aufwendig und zu kompliziert , da angel ich lieber in Frankreich_". Noch Fragen??


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht, aber dennoch...

Ich hoffe inständig, dass irgendein Schwarzangler den Karpfen fängt und ihn von diesem Irrsinn erlöst. Und wenn er ihn im ganzen in den Räucherofen hängt.
Alles ist besser als ein lebendes Dauerspielzeug für gelangweilte Wohlstandsmenschen zu sein.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Gunnar. @ gerne , ich war noch nie im ausland fische nur in deutschland.

brandenburg,nrw,bayern,bw.

ich persönlich halte nix von solchen gewässern,wen ich fischen geh will ich natur meine ruhe. 
und keine tomis um mich herum wo dauer discht sind


----------



## Gunnar. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ronny ,
Naja nix halten ........... so schlimm sehe ich das nun nicht. Wenn ich die Gelegenheit mal hätte ............... wieder eine Erfahrung mehr........
Nur sehe ich dort nicht die große Herausforderung.........mehr so als Spaß - wo natürlich auch Blank's möglich sind.........


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

natur seen sind schön leider gibt es bei uns im südraum solche grossen perlen nicht.

bis jetzt habe ich noch keine gedanken an solche gewässer verloren,ist mir mein geld auch zu schade.


----------



## xpudel666x (22. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Der Thread stinkt nach Eifersucht..


----------



## Erik_D (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Der Thread stinkt nach Eifersucht..



Wenn du schon provozieren willst, dann benutze wenigestens das richtige Wort...Neid.


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Der Thread stinkt nach Eifersucht..



nein! Hier gehts darum, dass die Auswüchse des Angelsports zum Himmel stinken und das Ansehen aller Angler in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


----------



## hartmutz (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

karpfenporno ....


----------



## Tino (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht das diesen Fisch jeder fangen kann,weil nur bestimmte Leute am Rainbow Lake fischen dürfen.Wenn locke nicht Solar chef wäre würde der da auch nicht fischen.Da gibts ewig lange warte listen!!!!
> 
> 
> Greetz Trout killer




Es sind wirklich Ausnahme-Sportler die diesen Fisch fangen können.
Oder weil er Chef von irgendwas ist.
Ich lach mich weg.

Schon darüber nachgedacht???

Wenn du genug Geld hinlegst und dann noch Zeit hast,wirst auch du diesen Fisch fangen.

Sicherlich gehört auch Glück dazu,aber es ist nicht unmöglich.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nicht, aber dennoch...
> 
> Ich hoffe inständig, dass irgendein Schwarzangler den Karpfen fängt und ihn von diesem Irrsinn erlöst. Und wenn er ihn im ganzen in den Räucherofen hängt.
> Alles ist besser als ein lebendes Dauerspielzeug für gelangweilte Wohlstandsmenschen zu sein.



Schön, dass es mal einer sagt!! Daumen hoch,... noch besser wäre jedoch ihn leben zu lassen und einfach den See als Naturschutzgebiet einzurichten,...

:m Bin auch Karpfenangler und freue mich, wenn ich mal nen größeren Fisch fange,... (der personal best ist halt irgendwie immer etwas besonderes!) Aber man darf hier wirklich nicht vergessen, dass es hier um Lebewesen geht! Und diese Rekord-gier ist echt eine qual für das arme tier. Natürlich machen auch kleinere Fische so etwas durch, von daher wäre eigentlich die ganze C&R scene verwerflich, aber einem so großem wunderschönem Tier tag und nacht - sein ganzes leben nachzustellen ist echt pervers... Aber damit jetzt auch Schluss mit C&R disskusionen... die hatten wir hier oft genug!!!


----------



## Carras (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur deutlich, dass die ganze Scene vollkommen am A**** ist. Geld regiert die Welt.
> 
> Kein anderer Bereich des Angelns wird so dermassen kaputt gemacht, nur um sich in irgendeinen Hochglanzmagazin mit 'nem dicken Fisch zu zeigen. Der natürlich auf den absolut neuen Wunderköder der Firma xy gefangen wurde. Und selbst das ist oft gelogen, denn wer zahlt, der bekommt die Werbung. Habe das selbst schon erlebt, das ist KEINE Unterstellung sondern die Wahrheit.
> 
> ...


 
Sicher?

Denkst Du, das ist in anderen Bereichen des Angelns wirklich besser?

Fotos, von prall gefüllten Setzkeschern der Stipper und Feederangler in Blinker oder Fisch und Fang?

Fotos vom 98 cm Zander inkl. Bericht mit ausfühlricher Aufstellung des Verwendeten Angelgerätes in Blinker und Co.?

Fotos von den 50er Barschen inkl. Geräteempfehlung vom Barschprofi abgedruckt im Blinker und Fisch und Fang?

Fotos von den 65er oder 70er Barben aus dem Rhein, Bericht und Geräteemfpehlung gleich dazu. Alles schön im Blinker abgedruckt?

Fotos vom 1,25 Meter Hecht aus den Boddengewässern, natürloich gefangen vom Hechtprofi XY. Bilder und Bericht im Blinker und Fisch und Fang?

das könnte man jetzt in fast jeder Angelart fortsetzen.

Hochglanzmagazine der Karpfenszene mit deren Abnehmern, gibt es weitaus weniger als Blinker und Co.



Grundsätzlich, sehe ich diese Rekordjagd, ebenso wie die meisten anderen Schreiber hier auch als Problematisch an.
Du hast es ja gut geschrieben, daß gerade Jungangler und Einsteiger sich hier schnell blenden lassen.

Jedoch möchte ich behaupten, daß dies kein Problem der Karpfenangler allein ist, sondern, das es dieses in der gesamten Angelszene gibt.

Das sollte man mal überdenken, bevor der eine oder andere hier wieder mal pauschal auf die Karpfenangler los geht.

Grüßle


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Denkst Du, das ist in anderen Bereichen des Angelns wirklich besser?
> 
> ...




Selten, mit Verlaub, so einen Mist in Bezug Raubfischangler vs Karpfenangler gelesen.  Diese Art der Auswucherungen des Angelns gibt es in diesem Maße bei Raubfischanglern nicht.

Was mich im Moment auch sehr belustigt und auch traurig macht ist das es einen richtigen Konkurrenzkampf unter den Karpfenanglern in meiner Gegend gibt, die fangen sich gegenseitig die großen Karpfen aus den Gewässern um sie dann in kleinere Privatseen umzusetzen wo sie die Karpfen dann weiter mästen um dann irgendwann den größten zu haben / aus meiner Sicht Dachschaden zu haben. Dabei geht es zum Teil soweit dass sie sich prügeln und bei uns bei einem Fall einer mit seinem Auto auf andere Karpfenangler los fuhr, so dass sich diese nur mit einem Sprung in die Büsche retten konnten, Prozess ist da im April soweit ich weiß. Und dass sind keine Einzelfälle mit dem Karpfenjogging, sondern schon jahrelang gängige Praxis. #d

Über dass Markieren von Fischen will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen, ala Fahne setzen wie bei der ersten Mondlandung.

Sind solche Leute noch Angler?


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Selten, mit Verlaub, so einen Mist in Bezug Raubfischangler vs Karpfenangler gelesen.  Diese Art der Auswucherungen des Angelns gibt es in diesem Maße bei Raubfischanglern nicht.



Warum bringst Du so unangepasste Töne in eine Diskussion ? Bleib einfach sachlich.

Natürlich gibt es solche Auswüchse auch in anderen Bereichen der Angelei. Siehe nur die Großforellenidiotie in den sog. Forellenpuffs. 
Dass es bei Hecht und Zander solche Aktionen nicht gibt liegt ganz einfach daran, dass diese Fische zu teuer und zu empfindlich sind. Nicht etwa in der Moralität der gesamten Raubfischanglerszene. Der Hype um´s zuücksetzen ist dort jedenfalls nicht geringer, als bei den Karpfen. Allerhöchstens prozentual nicht so groß, weil Hecht, Zander und Barsch kulinarisch wesentlich begehrter sind als Karpfen. 

Der Rekordgedanke ist ebenfalls in allen Bereichen der Angelei vertreten. Völlig gleich, um welche Fischart es sich handelt. Das ist im Grunde auch nichts schlimmes, eher menschlich und normal.

Kritikwürdig ist dabei lediglich das künstliche heranziehen von Großfischbeständen in abgeschlossenen Gewässern. Also Unternehmungen die nicht auf einen natürlichen Fischbestand hinzielen, sondern auf eine möglichst hohe Bestandsdichte und die individuelle Größe. Leider ein weit verbreiteter Hype, der aber keinesfalls auf das Karpfenangeln beschränkt ist. 
Man schaue diesbezüglich nur über die Grenze nach Holland, wo das vorgeschriebene C&R für Hecht und z.T. Zander in sehr vielen Gewässern genau diesem einen Zweck dient. Und jährlich pilgern die Deutschen in Scharen über die Grenze um dort das zu tun, was man nachher den Karpfenanglern vorwirft. 

Ganz und gar nicht einverstanden bin ich jedoch mit dem oft zu beobachteten völlig unreflektierten verunglimpfen der Karpfenangler allgemein. Da wird eine ganze Interessengruppe unter den Anglern intern genauso pauschal abgewatscht, wie es die Tierschützer mit den Anglern allgemein machen. Gegen letzteres wehren wir uns vehement, machen aber intern genau das Gleiche. 

Hier in unserem Karpfenforum ist Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht. Ein Punkt, in dem wir uns von sehr vielen speziellen Karpfenforen unterscheiden.
Jedoch soll Kritik sachlich sein, ehrlich und diskussionsfähig.
Unsachliche, pauschalisierende Kritik möchten wir nicht dulden, genauso wenig wie Kritik um ihrer selbst willen. 

Darum bleibt in der weiteren Diskussion bitte sachlich und Themenbezogen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Wirklich ein toller Fisch, für diese Größe aussergewöhnlich "natürlich" wie ich finde. Die meisten Karpfen sehen ja eher aus wie Hängebauchschweine...

Ich stehe dem ganzen Karpfenpuff-Anmgeln recht kritisch gegenüber, ich finde das nicht gut. Andererseits ist es an anderen Gewässern mit C&R ja auch nicht anders, nur der Bestand ist eben anders strukturiert.

Man sollte halt schon ehrlich zu sich selbst sein, wenn ich z.B. eine Forelle von 50cm im Wiesenbach fange hat das für mich einen anderen Stellenwert als am Forellenpuff. Ähnlich sehe ich das auch hier bei den Karpfen. Aber manche machen es sich lieber einfach, da bietet sich eben so ein Puffbesuch an.


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

ich sehe das auch so.
auch unter den raubfischangelern gibt es leute für die man sich " fremdschämen " muß, weil sie jeden fisch den sie gefangen haben stolz in jede cam zeigen die in der nähe ist.
oder weil sie einen zanden von 45 cm abschlachten weil sie ja " fein beute " gemacht haben.
und ebenso ist es bei uns karpfenanglern, ich kann auch oft nur den kopf schütteln wenn wieder ein trupp oder auch einzelne personen " fanggeil " im tonnen von anfutter gewaffnet am teich aufschlagen, denken ihnen gehört jetzt der ganze teich und alles soll nach ihren nase tanzen weil sie ja angefüttert haben um ihren rekordfisch zu fanggen ( meistens ist der schon in einem privaten gewässer neu beheimatet  )
schnür über 3 ecken um den teich spannen gehört auch zu solchen unarten.
ich bin auch karpfenangler mit herz und seele, aber!!!!!!!!
ich suche mir von vorne herein eine stelle zum anfüttern und angeln, an der ich nicht 20 andere angler daran hintere ihrem hobby nachzugehen.
ich setze mich so an einen teich, see oder fluß das ich nach möglichkeit keine 100 meter über den teich werfen muß.
ich werfe nicht aus der mitte des teiches einr rute nach links, eine nach rechts und eine 120 meter in die mitte.
mir geht dieses unkollegiale verhalten, egal ob raubfischangler oder karpfenangler echt auf den sack.
einige haben ddas wort rücksicht noch nie gehört.
und mir geht es auch auf die eierstöcke das hier alles schlecht gemacht wird.
mein gott, da hat einer nen großen karpfen gefangen, ob nun im angelpuff oder nicht ist doch egal, es war seine wahl dort zu angeln und ich denke nicht das wir das recht haben darüber zu urteilen.
ich denke auch das viele von uns da ohne fisch geblieben wären, weil auch da einem die fische nicht in den kescher springen.
vielleicht war es glück, vielleicht war es können oder es war ein mix aus beiden.
guckt doch mal die angler an die an einem forellenpuff stehen und angeln, warum haben 35 angler nur2-3 fische , 10 angler 5-6 fische und 1-2 angler 30 fische ?????
eben, weil sie angeln können und wissen wie man angeln, oder weil sie mehr für einen biss tun.
laßt doch den kerl seinen weltrekordkarpfen , ich gönne es ihm.
ich freue mich auch über einen 10 kg schuppi oder ne schöne schleie.
wir haben doch alle das gleiche hobby, aber wir versuchen immer uns gegenseitig ans leder zu gehen, schön blöd sind wir....


----------



## Erik_D (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Nur als kurze Anmerkung: Ich habe selber gute 15 Jahre NUR auf Karpfen geangelt, war also selber ein 'Carphunter'.

Wenn ich hier etwas zu der Dikussion schreibe, ist das kein pauschaler Angriff auf 'die Karpfenangler', sondern meine Erfahrung und Erlebnisse.
Und ich 'durfte' auch einige selbsternannten Scenegrößen kennenlernen.

Nur so am Rande


----------



## Carras (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Nur als kurze Anmerkung: Ich habe selber gute 15 Jahre NUR auf Karpfen geangelt, war also selber ein 'Carphunter'.
> 
> Wenn ich hier etwas zu der Dikussion schreibe, ist das kein pauschaler Angriff auf 'die Karpfenangler', sondern meine Erfahrung und Erlebnisse.
> Und ich 'durfte' auch einige selbsternannten Scenegrößen kennenlernen.
> ...


 
Das "Pauschale" war auch keineswegs auf Dich bezogen.

Sorry, wenn das so rüber kam.


Das galt ganz allgemein, weil ich hier aus Erfahrung heraus weiß, wie so eine Diskussion Enden kann.


----------



## jörg81 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

weltrekord karpfen hin oder her,ich hätte garkeine lust daruf mich da auf die warteliste zu setzen,paar jahre zu warten (soll ja bis 2015 ausgebucht sein) um denn ne menge kohle zu bezahlen nur um da zu angeln! 
wird ja bestimmt nicht sooo billig sein?!?

aber muss halt jeder selber wissen!!!


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Wenn ich zu dem Vieh schreiben würde, was ich gerade denke, müsste ich mich selbst verwarnen...:m

Ich hab da überhaupt kein Verständnis für und lehne sowohl diese Karpfenpuffangelei als auch die sensationsheischende Berichterstattung darüber ab. Das ist für mich genauso, als ob ein Bärenjäger zum Grizzly-Schießen in den Zoo fährt.

Das, was da abgeht, ist soviel Wasser auf Petas und Nabus Mühlen, dass denen vermutlich vor Freude das Grinsen nicht mehr weggeht. 
Ich benutze ihn eigentlich nie, aber hierfür ist mir dieser Smilie angebracht: :v


----------



## marcus7 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Schöner Fisch, ist schon Wahnsinn wie sich das Wachstum über die Jahre steigert.

Andy Little behauptete schon in den 80ern das er fest daran glaubt, dass eines Tages ein Karpfen von über 100pfd. gefangen wird. DAmals schmunzelten noch alle, ich bin ja mal gespannt wann seine Vorraussage eintrifft....allzuviele Jahre wird es wohl nicht mehr dauern.

Zu den Umständen: Es gibt auch genügend "natürliche" Umstände unter denen Karpfen ähnlich hohe Gewichte erreichen. Eine Menge der Beiträge scheinen echt Neid zu beinhalten, diesen offen zu zeigen geht natürlich gar nicht, also behauptet man lieber das man die Umstände dieses Fanges verteufelt|bla:.

Ich verwette meinen Allerwertesten darauf das über die hälfte der Leute, die sich hier über dieses Gewässer ausmähren schon mal in ihrem Leben an einem Forellenpuff geangelt haben. Denkt mal darüber nach...


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Der Thread stinkt nach Eifersucht..


  Und wieder ein Troll ohne Diskussionsfähigkeit. 
Da passt die Aussage von Honeyball perfekt:


> Ich benutze ihn eigentlich nie, aber hierfür ist mir dieser Smilie angebracht: :v


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> ... über die hälfte der Leute, die sich hier über dieses Gewässer ausmähren schon mal in ihrem Leben an einem Forellenpuff geangelt haben. Denkt mal darüber nach...



Klar, und alle, die an einem Forellenpuff angeln, setzen auch die größte Forelle, die sie fangen, schonend zurück, nachdem sie irgendwelche Fotos davon geschossen haben...#d#d#d
Toller Vergleich!!!


----------



## Erik_D (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Eine Menge der Beiträge scheinen echt Neid zu beinhalten



Das ist das beste Argument, was bei genau dieser Diskusion immer wieder gebracht wird #d

Warum wird allen immer Neid unterstellt, nur weil man anders denkt und einfach nur sagt, wie es wirklich ist? Man kann natürlich auch alles schön reden.

Und nein, ich war noch nie im Leben in einem Forellenpuff und werde es auch nie sein!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



> Warum wird allen immer Neid unterstellt,


Passiert erstens immer dann wenn man nicht in der Lage ist eine Diskussion zu führen. Und zweitens ist das das sichtbarste Zeichen einer Argumentationslosigkeit.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Selten, mit Verlaub, so einen Mist in Bezug Raubfischangler vs  Karpfenangler gelesen.  Diese Art der *Auswucherungen* des Angelns gibt es  in diesem Maße bei Raubfischanglern nicht.

@Ralle 24

Ich habe dass was ich geschrieben habe nicht auf Angler bezogen sondern auf die Auswucherungen die dass ganze Angeln in einen Bereich hineinziehen den ich überhaupt nicht tolerieren kann. 

Durch ein Erlebnis vor ein paar Tagen bin ich auf diese Gruppe von Leuten im Moment überhaupt nicht gut zu sprechen. 
Mit einem Bekannten bin ich an einem See gewesen für den ich mir diese Woche eine Jahreskarte holen will. In der Windecke des See´s haben wir 7 tote Karpfen gefunden, Opfer des Winters was ja vielleicht normal ist. 
Was wir dann aber bei genauerem hinsehen, gesehen haben hat uns die Schuhe ausgezogen. Zwei der Karpfen hatten ein Stück Schnur, ich glaube Wolle in der Rückenflosse einknotet. 

Sorry, da hört jeder Spaß auf. Kann einem da nicht jeglicher Glaube verloren gehen? Ich frage mich ob ich da nun überhaupt noch angeln möchte.

Und eines liegt mir sehr sehr Fern, Angler ob Raubfischer oder Fried/Karpfenfischer, zu denen ich diese Leute nicht zähle in Misskredit zu bringen. 

Das mit dem Markieren kenne ich auch noch von früher wo wir in einem See Karpfen gefangen haben die an Flossen und Barteln verstümmelt waren. Damals schon habe ich einen Hass gegen solche Leute entwickelt, und dieses Erlebnis hat nun dass alles wieder hoch gebracht. #d


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hi Bernd,


> Das mit dem Markieren kenne ich auch noch von früher wo wir in einem See Karpfen gefangen haben die an Flossen und Barteln verstümmelt waren. Damals schon habe ich einen Hass gegen solche Leute entwickelt, und dieses Erlebnis hat nun dass alles wieder hoch gebracht. #d


 
Du kann dir zu 100% sicher sein das die Masse der Karpfenangler deinen Hass gegen diese Leute teilt. Genauso sicher ist , werden diese Leute beim makieren erwüscht - verlassen sie 100% nicht gesund die Angelstelle!!


----------



## frogile (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hmm ich mach das zwar nicht, aber ich glaube es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Sachen als nem Karpfen ein Stueck Schnur in die Rueckenflosse zu stecken!?! Das behindert den Karpfen doch net oder? Schlimmer ist da schon den Karpfen zu verstuemmeln.


----------



## schnupp (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hallo zusammen,
Das Problem ist doch nich das der Fisch in einem Paylake ständig gefangen wird.

Jeder wirklich grosse Fisch (zb Mary, Joe etc in Deutschland) wird doch jedes Jahr mehrfach gefangen.
Wenn bekannt wird das ein grosser Fisch gefangen wurde sind die jeweiligen Gewässer doch auch ständig belagert und jeder möchte sich an dem Fang des Fisches aufgeilen. Nun hofft man ein bisschen Kohle zu machen indem man für irgend eine Firma etwas Werbung macht und man sich am besten gross abgebildet im nächsten Carp Mirror betrachten kann.:v

Jedes Land hat seine Ausnahmefische die ständig bejagt werden.
Belgien:diverse Grossfische im Raum Hasselt Tessenderlo Albertkanal
Kempischkanal
In Deutschland die oben genannten Fische.
Oder denkt mal an den Cassien. 
Da hat jeder Fisch nen Namen und die Fischerei ähnelt doch mittlerweile auch sehr an Paylakefischerei.:c
War vor 18 Jahren dort und da war die Welt da noch Ok


Was mich aber auch stört ist,das viele hier schreiben die gar keine Ahnung von dem betroffenen Gewässer haben.#d

Ohne Zweifel gibt es dort Fische ,die dort nicht gebohren sind,aber das ist in den meisten Gewässern so!

Am Lac du Curton oder Rainbow kostet die Woche momentan 300Euro 
und die nächsten freien Plätze können ab Mai 2011 gebucht werden.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## marcus7 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Passiert erstens immer dann wenn man nicht in der Lage ist eine Diskussion zu führen. Und zweitens ist das das sichtbarste Zeichen einer Argumentationslosigkeit.




Junge was erzählt ihr hier von einer Diskussion?!

95% der Posts lassen sich über diesen Paylake aus und machen den Fänger dieses Fisches hier nieder und kaum schreibt mal einer nen Text dazu indem er demjenigen sein Erlebnis gönnt und bringt das Wort Neid im Bezug auf die 95% der Miesmacher hier ins Spiel, da erzählt ihr so einen Mist von Argumentationslosigkeit und nicht in der Lage dazu eine Diskussion zu führen.

Wie sieht denn in deinen Augen eine Diskussion aus?? Sollen 100% der Beiträge in diesem Thread negativ im Bezug zu dem Thementitel sein oder was?! Bist Du dann zufrieden, wenn alle die hier etwas schreiben DEINE Meinung teilen?

Geile Diskussion wäre das


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Danke Marcus. Dein Beitrag ist das perfekte Beispiel von dem was ich sagen wollte.
Kann ich mir ja jede weitere Mühe sparen......


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

boah leute kann nich iein mod hier dicht machen is ja schlimm


----------



## colognecarp (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Leute, Stresst euch nicht so ! Das ist nur ein Video wie jedes andere auch, nur das der Fisch was dicker ist #c


----------



## Taskin (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Carras (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Wow,

Heikle Diskussion,

Paylake hin oder her.
Definiert doch alle zusammen erst mal ganz genau was ein Paylake ist. Was macht einen Paylake ganz genau aus! 
Wenn,  dann  sollten wir alle über das gleiche reden / diskutieren.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus. Warum heiße Diskusion ? Soll doch jeder sein Gewässer bewirtschaften wie er will. Wenn sie Karpfen schon mit 15 oder 20kilo setzen ist auch logisch das viele große Fische gefangen werden. Muß ja keiner dort Angeln der nicht will. Ich gönne ihm seinen Fisch hat ja auch genug blechen müßen dafür. Wenn ich 300für ne Woche hinlege wäre ich auch sauer wenn ich nur 2 Satzkarpfen mit 2 kilo fangen würde.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Im Prinzip ist ein Paylake jedes Gewässer, indem man nicht kostenlos angeln darf. |rolleyes

Was hier kritisiert wird, sind Gewässer die über einen unnatürlich hohen Karpfenbestand, mit zudem noch künstlich nach oben veränderter Alterspyramide, verfügen. 
Kurz gesagt, ein Gewässer in dem die Chancen auf Großfische gegenüber einem natürlichen Gewässer durch intensiven Besatz und Entnahmeverbot drastisch erhöht sind. 

Nicht jedes exclusive Gewässer muss diese Kriterien erfüllen. Und natürlich schwimmen einem die Fische auch in einem Pay Lake nicht von alleine in den Kescher. Dennoch sind die Umstände begünstigend.

In Kombination mit dem permanenten zurücksetzen und wiederfangen kapitaler Fische kann man einen schlechten Beigeschmack nicht verübeln. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass solche Gewässer eine ökologsiche Katastrophe sind.

Darin unterscheiden sie sich aber nicht von den zahllosen Forellenpuffs, in denen vorher gemästete Forellen ausgesetzt werden, um dann zum überwiegenden Teil recht schnell wieder rausgefangen zu werden. Zwar werden diese Fische dann abgeschlagen und verwertet, aber im Grunde gibt es keinen Unterschied, außer dass der " fish-flow " hier größer ist. Ökologisch gesehen gibt es auch zahllose Beispiele mit Zander-, Hecht- oder Forellenbesatz in scheinbar " natürlichen " Gewässern, die nicht weit von einem Karpfen Pay Lake entfernt sind. 

Die Annäherung zwischen Forellenpuffs und Karpfen Pay Lakes ( des hier geschilderten Charakters ) wird zudem immer größer, da viele dieser Forellenanlagen dazu übergehen auch kapitale Störe und Welse zu besetzen und die ( meist ab einer bestimmten Größe ) mit einem Entnahmeverbot zu belegen. 

Wenn man in diesem Zusammenhang von der moralischen Warte aus Gegenargumentiert, so muss man sich fragen wo die Grenze ist ab der die Moral greift.
Ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist diese Grenze bei jedem erreicht, der mehr Fische ( welcher Art auch immer )  fängt als er verwerten kann, resp. Fische ohne Verwertungsabsicht fängt. Gleich ob er diese zurücksetzt oder mitnimmt. 

Gewissensberuhigung a´la " was ich mache ist zwar grundsätzlich nicht in Ordnung, aber es gibt ja noch schlimmeres " ist unehrlich. 

Festzustellen ist, dass es mit absoluter Sicherheit auch stark frequentierte Zander- oder Hecht Pay Lakes gäbe, wenn das finanziell lukrativ wäre. Alleine die hohen Kosten für kapitale Fische dieser Arten, die Abwachs- und Futterproblematik und die wesentlich höhere Mortalitätsrate bei gefangenen Fischen verhindern bisher eine Ausbreitung. 

Zu welcher Kathegorie das hier diskutierte Gewässer zählt kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich es nicht kenne.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus. Hätte da mal ne Frage. Wie schaut es mit den vielen Forellengewässern aus 100.- für ne Tageskarte ohne Fischentnahme. Da geht auch keiner Fliegenfischen weil er ne 25er Bachforelle fangen will. Dort stehen Fleigenfischer die ne überdurchschnittlich große Forelle fangen wollen weil ja genügend vorhanden sind da keine entnommen werden dürfen.
Hab noch nie ein schlechtes wort über solche Gewässer oder Fänger gehört. Denkt mal darüber nach.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Diese Flussabschnitte werden aber nicht mit Fischen aus Mastanstalten in Rekordgröße besetzt, oder?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Diese Flussabschnitte werden aber nicht mit Fischen aus Mastanstalten in Rekordgröße besetzt, oder?




Stefan, ich finde Lenzibald hat das gut getroffen.

Zwar werden dort in der Regel / vielleicht keine Mastforellen besetzt, aber das ist dann auch der einzige garvierende Unterschied. 
Auch in solchen Gewässern sind Wiederfänge die Regel.

Was mich an solchen Diskussionen etwas stört ist, dass es auf eine Gruppe, nämlich die Karpfenangler, beschränkt ist. Im Grunde trifft es aber auf sehr viele Gebiete der Hobbyfischerei zu. 

Und allgemein nochwas dazu.

Ich hatte zu Karpfenanglern auch immer ein etwas differenziertes Verhältnis. Nicht zuletzt durch die Tätigkeit als Mod im Karpfenforum hab ich allerdings inzwischen so einige Karpfenangler, virtuell aber auch in natura, kennengelernt.
Sehr viele davon haben nicht nur wirklich Ahnung vom anglen, sondern auch ein mir recht angenehmes Verhältnis zur Natur und sind auch gewissen Auswüchsen gegenüber recht kritisch eingestellt. Und genau um die breite Masse dieser Jungs tut es mir Leid, wenn sie mit den übrigen über einen Kamm geschoren werden.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus.@Schleien-Steffan
Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich kenne einige Fliegengewässer bei uns in Österreich wo erst nach Besitzerwechsel auf einmal Bachforellen mit 3oder 4kilo gefangen wurden, voher warens Durchschnittsforellen mit 25bis40cm. Und oh wundersame gewichtszunahme von 2-5 kilo und mehr binnen 2 monaten. Vorher hat ne Tageskarte 15euro gekostet mit Fischentnahme 2 Stück pro tag nacher 80.- für ne Tageskarte ohne Fischentnahme.
Wenn da nicht große Forellen besetzt wurden fress ich nen Besen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Aber genau die, auf die Du Dich beziehst, sind diejenigen, die einen intensiven Bezug zur Natur und zum Fisch haben und es genauso als würdelos empfinden, in denaturierter Umgebung und manipulierten Ökosystemen die auf unnatürliche Weise zum Großwachstum getriebenen Karpfenkreaturen zu befischen, nur um das (im übrigen fragliche im Vergleich zu einem Wildkarpfen aus dem Fluss) Drillverhalten auszukosten und sich anschließend nach gelungenem Foto/Video als "Held" zu posen.

Ich bin gerne bereit, meinen Standpunkt zu überdenken, wenn mir jemand ein derart schlüssiges Argument präsentiert, das auch in einer Diskussion mit Petaisten oder Naburotikern vor neutralem Publikum die Chance auf Akzeptanz hätte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist ein Paylake jedes Gewässer, indem man nicht kostenlos angeln darf.



Da hat er recht der Ralle...



Auswüchse gibts überall, ich für meinen Teil würde in keinem Gewäser angeln in dem zurücksetzen Pflicht wäre.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung. 

Solange sich an geltende Gesetze gehalten wird werde ich mich hüten irgendwas zu sagen.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus. @Honeyball
Wen meinst du jetzt ?
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## jörg81 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

bin nicht so der karpfen angler aber wie ich hier schon paar mal gelesen hab darf der "weltrekord karpfen" nicht entnommen werden !? meine frage lautet nun: selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre,könnte man ihn überhaupt vernünftig verwerten???


----------



## MrTom (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.@Schleien-Steffan
> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich kenne einige Fliegengewässer bei uns in Österreich wo erst nach Besitzerwechsel auf einmal Bachforellen mit 3oder 4kilo gefangen wurden, voher warens Durchschnittsforellen mit 25bis40cm. Und oh wundersame gewichtszunahme von 2-5 kilo und mehr binnen 2 monaten. Vorher hat ne Tageskarte 15euro gekostet mit Fischentnahme 2 Stück pro tag nacher 80.- für ne Tageskarte ohne Fischentnahme.
> Wenn da nicht große Forellen besetzt wurden fress ich nen Besen.
> MfG
> Lenzi


Hi
Na dann lasst uns kleine Gruppen bilden, die dann in regelmässigen Abständen in Raubfischforen einfallen um Stunk und Unfrieden zu verbreiten 
Man beachte bitte das kleine Ding(Smiley) am Ende des Satzes, dies soll aussagen, das es sich hier um Ironie und nicht um einen Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz handelt.
Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein

mfg Thomas


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Mir gehts vor allem um die folgende Frage:

*Wie sieht das "Bild des Anglers" in den Augen eines Nichtanglers aus?*
(Die Frage ist in soweit besonders wichtig, da die Minderheit aller Angler quasi demokratisch von den Nichtanglern weggebuttert werden könnte.)


Da will ich doch, dass wir eher als Naturschützer mit moralischem und ethischen Gerüst und Verstand gesehen werde anstatt eines Fun-Sportlers (mit alles Auswüchsen die es nunmal besonders beim Karpfen- und Hochseefischen gibt). Ich will nicht sagen diese Spezi-jäger seien gewissenlos aber besonders ihr habt eine Menge Leute in euren Reihen wo vieles zutrifft.


Jetzt muss ich mir zwar etwas widersprechen: Es geht natürlich nicht nur um "das Bild", sondern um das tatsächliche Handeln. Aber das eine folgt ja dem anderen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Übrigens, was hat denn PETA und NABU hier wieder zu suchen???

Meiner Meinung nach ist die PETA völlig irrelevant und wird von niemandem wirklich ernst genommen, ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der mit denen symphatisiert und spätestens, wenn man den Leuten sagt, daß die PETA es für gut heißen würde wenn man Hunde zukünftig vegan ernärhren sollte winken die Leute ab 
Sagt doch alles...

Der NABU ist doch mit Verlaub harmlos und sogar nützlich, wobei es immer auf die Ortsgruppe ankommt, hier auf Fehmarn betreibt der NABU das Wasservogelreservat Wallnau und er macht es gut, dort kann man übrigens ein Steak im Restaurant bestellen, daß ist köstlich, die betreiben dort Ihre eigene Landwirtschaft und da werden sogar Rinder geschlachtet.

Ungeheuerlich oder? 

Mit unseren NABU-Leuten kann man sich normal unterhalten  Kaum zu glauben 

Im Ernst, ner NABU auf Fehmarn leistet gute und wichtige Arbeit.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus.@MrTom
Mir ist es Piepegal wer wann wo und wie Angelt solange er sich sagen wir mal normal Angelt und Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße einhält. Gottseidank haben wir ja die Wahl wo wir Angeln gehen. Ich kauf mir auch dort keine Karte wo ich jeden Fisch zurücksetzen muß. Ich finde es wird über viel zu viele geschimpft die eben eine andere ansicht haben als vieleicht du und ich. Wenn wer einen 10kilo Karpfen verwerten kann warum soll er ihn nicht entnehmen ebenso bei großen Hechten oder Zandern egal welcher Fisch jeder sollte selbst entscheiden ob mitnehmen oder freilassen. Ich habe einen 70er Hecht gefangen und mir gesagt einen nehm ich mir mit dieses Jahr der neben mir hat einen mit 115cm gefangen und hat ihn entnommen. Ich hätte ihn zurückgesetzt nur ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen den anzumachen das er ihn freilassen soll, das steht mir einfach nicht zu. Genau so ist es bei Karpfen es steht keinem zu einen Anderen deswegen anzumachen obwohl ich das selbst schon einige male gesehen habe.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Carras (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Uiui,

wir sind hier inzwischen bei einem sehr komplexen Sachverhalt.

Zum einen wurde die ökologische Katastrophe eines "dick" besetzten Paylakes angesprochen.
Nun ja,.... Ich würde mal so sagen:
Alle Seen und Weiher, die von Angelvereinen bewirtschaftet werden, sind ökologisch gesehen, eher ne Katastrophe.
Spezialisierte Karpfenangler machen prozentual gesehen, nicht viel aus in den deutschen Vereinen. Die deutliche Mehrzahl sind andere Angler, die ich mal als Allrounder bezeichnen würde, weil sie sich nicht auf eine bestimmte Fischart konzentrieren. Das sieht man auch deutlich an den Sortimenten der allgemeinen Angelläden. Dieses Sortiment richtet sich eher "Allround" aus, weil dort am meisten verkauft wird. 

Es gab hier auch mal eine Thread wo es darum ging, in wie weit Großkarpfen für ein Gewässer schädlich sein können. Dort kam unterm Strich auch heraus, daß eben nahezu jeder Angelsee nicht nach ökologischen / biologischen Gesichtspunkten besetzt wird, sondern nach dem Willen der Vereinsmitglieder (sicher zu 90% Allrounder).
Nach dem Motto: "Ich zahl XXX Euro Jahresbeitrag, also will ich den selben Wert als Fisch, auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen."

So gesehen, sind die 0815 Vereinsgewässer auch nicht wirklich vorbildlich besetzt. Auch hier geht es ums Geld! Nichts anderes.

Ich denke, wer hier jetzt konzentriert auf Ökologie und Naturschutz raus will, sollte das Angeln aufhören und die Gewässer der Natur alleine überlassen. Denn nur so,...kann man später wirklich von einem natürlichen Bestand sprechen. Überall wo wir Menschen die Finger mit Besatz und Entnahme im Spiel haben, kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht von echter ökologischer Ausgeglichenheit reden.

Was haben wir also?

Paylakes, die ökoliogisch gesehen, falsch besetzt sind.
Normale Vereinsgewässer, die ökoliogisch gesehen, ebenso falsch besetzt sind.

An beiden Gewässerarten muss ich Geld bezahlen um Angeln zu können.

Und nun? was ist besser? was ist richtiger?

Davon abgesehen, finde auch ich diese riesen Vermarktungen von Rekordfängen nicht gut. Egal ob bei Karpfen, Hecht oder sonstwas für Anglern.

 Im übrigen kenne ich einen sehr versierten Spinnfischangler (Hecht und Zander) und Big Gamer, persönlich recht gut. Der auch schon für Zeitschrifte und Magazine geschrieben hat. Über dessen Einstellung, möchte ich hier aber leiber nichts schreiben.


Grüßle


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber genau die, auf die Du Dich beziehst, sind diejenigen, die einen intensiven Bezug zur Natur und zum Fisch haben und es genauso als würdelos empfinden, in denaturierter Umgebung und manipulierten Ökosystemen die auf unnatürliche Weise zum Großwachstum getriebenen Karpfenkreaturen zu befischen, nur um das (im übrigen fragliche im Vergleich zu einem Wildkarpfen aus dem Fluss) Drillverhalten auszukosten und sich anschließend nach gelungenem Foto/Video als "Held" zu posen.



Exakt so scheint es mir auch. Und hier liegt die Betonung vor allem auf manipuliert und unnatürlich - mcboilieisiert sozusagen. 

Und ja, es mag es ein paar bekloppte Spinnfischer und Fliegenangler geben, denen der Sinn nach hochgezüchteten Besatzfischen steht, mit denen sie sich ablichten können. Aber die dürften wohl eine absolute Minderheit bilden (zugegebenermaßen vielleicht aber nur deswegen, weil deren Zielfische weder zum Hochzüchten, noch zum Mästen sonderlich geeignet sind). 

Jenseits dessen bleibt eigentlich nur die blanke C&R Diskussion, die ins Feld geführt werden kann und da gehts eben auch um vermeintliche oder echte Schonung des (meist natürlichen oder der Natur angepassten) Bestands vs. die gewollte Manipulation desselben. Ist nämlich moralisch gesehen ein erheblicher Unterschied, ob die Triebfeder des eigenen Treibens die Erkenntnis ist, dass eine Art unter starkem Befischungs- und Entnahmedruck in einem bestimmten Gewässer an den Rand der Existenz getrieben wird oder ob man lediglich ein großes fischliches Individuum einfach später mit ein paar Kilo mehr nochmal fangen will. Dem einen gehts um Nachhaltigkeit und dem anderen um bloße Maximierung der zukünftigen Fänge und Fischgrößen. Und diesen Unterschied kann man durchaus anerkennen, ohne das Angeln an sich in Frage zu stellen...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Es gab hier auch mal eine Thread wo es darum ging, in wie weit Großkarpfen für ein Gewässer schädlich sein können. Dort kam unterm Strich auch heraus, daß eben nahezu jeder Angelsee nicht nach ökologischen / biologischen Gesichtspunkten besetzt wird, sondern nach dem Willen der Vereinsmitglieder.
> Nach dem Motto: "Ich zahl XXX Euro Jahresbeitrag, also will ich den selben Wert als Fisch, auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen."



Das ist allerdings richtig, leider. Aber daran sieht man auch, dass das Problem rund um die Fischbestände anderer "Natur" ist und ein Umdenken erfordert. Nur ist die Züchtung von Rekordkarpfen sicherlich nicht der Schlüssel dafür...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Uiui,
> 
> wir sind hier inzwischen bei einem sehr komplexen Sachverhalt.
> 
> ...




Genau das habe ich mit meinem Beitrag gemeint. Vielleicht ist das nicht richtig rübergekommen.


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Sorry, Lenzibald, ich hab mich auf die Karpfenangler bezogen, von denen Ralle 24 geschrieben hat und übersehen, dass Du dazwischen was gepostet hast.

Steffen, mir geht es nicht um die beiden Organisationen konkret, sondern ich habe sie nur stellvertretend aufgeführt, für diejenigen, die sich als "Tierrechtler" oder eben auch engagierte und positiv denkende Naturschützer verstehen.

Wie würden die Leute vom NaBu Fehmarn darüber denken und welches Gesamtbild wirft dieses Verhalten auf uns Angler? (wie Kretzer83 schon gefragt hat)

Für mich steht diese Form des Angelns zu nahe an anderen "Vergnügungen" wie Hahnenkampf in Asien, um mal ein Extrembeispiel zu nennen. Das Tier, die Kreatur Karpfen, verkommt zum reinen Sportobjekt, dass für die in meinen Augen zweifelhafte Vergnügungssucht Einzelner herhalten muss. Im Forellenpuff oder überall anderswo in offenen Gewässern (auch mit unnatürlichem Besatz) mit Entnahmeerlaubnis, kann ich angeln und frei entscheiden, ob ich meinen Fang entnehme oder schonend release, mit dem vollen Bewusstsein, dass der Fisch, den ich jetzt wieder zurücksetze, vielleicht beim nächsten Kollegen weniger Glück hat.
Dort geht es aber einzig und allein darum, dass herangemästete Tiere in einem geschlossenen Gewässer ausgesetzt werden, damit diese von "Anglern" gefangen, gemessen, gewogen und dabei fotografiert bzw. gefilmt werden können, mit dem vollen Bewusstsein, dass irgendwann in 2-3 Tagen, Wochen, Monaten oder Jahren der nächste genau das selbe Tier fängt, das dann wieder ein paar Millimeter länger und ein paar Gramm schwerer ist.
Ist das noch "Angeln" in der klassischen Form, wie wir alle es mal angefangen haben und quasi von der Pike auf gelernt haben?
Verkümmert da nicht der Zusammenhang zwischen Jagderfolg und Naturerlebnis?
Ich habe immer dann mentale Probleme, wenn irgendwo der Mensch die Natur dazu verbiegt, sie für sein Bedürfnis nach irgendwelchen Vergnügen zu nutzen (und insofern auch gewisse Vorbehalte gegen Forellenpuffs).
Während ich als Fisch entnehmender Angler in einer natürlichen Umgebung mich nahtlos in die Jahrtausende alte Nahrungskette eingliedere, hat diese Trophäenjagd für mich ihren Bezug zur Natur völlig verloren. Und da sehe ich auch den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zum Forellenpuff, wo es "nur" um den Fang und die Entnahme ausgesetzter Fische zur Eigennutzung geht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Jenseits dessen bleibt eigentlich nur die blanke C&R Diskussion, die ins Feld geführt werden kann und da gehts eben auch um vermeintliche oder echte Schonung des (meist natürlichen oder der Natur angepassten) Bestands vs. die gewollte Manipulation desselben. Ist nämlich moralisch gesehen ein erheblicher Unterschied, ob die Triebfeder des eigenen Treibens die Erkenntnis ist, dass eine Art unter starkem Befischungs- und Entnahmedruck in einem bestimmten Gewässer an den Rand der Existenz getrieben wird oder ob man lediglich ein großes fischliches Individuum einfach später mit ein paar Kilo mehr nochmal fangen will.



Mit Verlaub, ein klares Nein.

Wenn man als Angler oder Verein die Meinung vertritt dass eine bestimmte Fischart in einem Gewässer nachhaltigen Schutz braucht, dann verbietet/ unterlässt man die gezielte Fischerei darauf, bis sich der Bestand erholt hat. 
Man kann auch Fangbeschränkungen erlassen und der Angler stellt das angeln nach Erreichen dieser einfach ein.

Eine tatsächlich oder wirklich im Bestand gefährdete Art befischt man nicht zum Spass um die gefangenen Exemplare dann wieder freizulassen. Denn auch dabei nimmt man Verluste billigend in Kauf. 

Triebfeder ist in Wirklichkeit der Wunsch nach regelmäßigen und möglichst kapitalen Fängen. Sprich, es geht nicht darum sich ab und an einen Fisch zum Essen zu fangen, sondern um regelmäßig bespaßt zu werden. 

Ich ganz persönlich schließe mich da weder vollkommen aus, noch halte ich das bis zu bestimmten Grenzen für verwerflich. Dennoch sollte man zumindest sich selbst gegenüber ehrlich sein.


----------



## Carras (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für mich steht diese Form des Angelns zu nahe an anderen "Vergnügungen" wie Hahnenkampf in Asien, um mal ein Extrembeispiel zu nennen. Das Tier, die Kreatur Karpfen, verkommt zum reinen Sportobjekt, dass für die in meinen Augen zweifelhafte Vergnügungssucht Einzelner herhalten muss. .


 
Und Du denkst, das ist bei anderen Specimens (Hecht, Zander, Schleie, Waller, Thunfisch, Marlin, usw...) anders?

Mit nichten.

Das ist das was ich Eingangs zum Thema Rekordjagd geschrieben habe. Die gibt es *überall*.

Wo gibt es denn noch wirklich ausnahmslos Naturbelassene Gewässer zum Angeln?

Leute, lügt euch doch nichts selber in die Taschen. Ralle hats auch geschrieben. Man muss schon auch ehrlich zu sich selbst sein.


Und ja, Lenzi hats ja geschrieben. Es zwingt einen niemand, an einem See wie dem Rainbowlake zu angeln. Sowas ist eine absolut freie Entscheidung.

Und wer denkt, daß Raubfischspezis, nicht auch gezielten Großfischbesatz machen...und Privatgewässer haben, der soll in dem Glauben bleiben, ich weiß es anders.

Zur Jahrtausende bestehenden Nahrungskette,....naja....das passt irgendwie nicht, oder? Wir sind ja nicht mit den Händen oder Speeren beim Fischfang oder? Zumal auch der heutige Fischbestand, nicht dem entspricht was vor tausenden Jahren dort herum geschwommen ist.


Grüßle


----------



## jörg81 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Während ich als Fisch entnehmender Angler in einer natürlichen Umgebung mich nahtlos in die Jahrtausende alte Nahrungskette eingliedere, hat diese Trophäenjagd für mich ihren Bezug zur Natur völlig verloren. Und da sehe ich auch den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zum Forellenpuff, wo es "nur" um den Fang und die Entnahme ausgesetzter Fische zur Eigennutzung geht.[/QUOTE]


dem kann ich nur zustimmen!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

H-P, ich gebe Dir grundsätzlich Recht, doch..




Honeyball schrieb:


> Im Forellenpuff oder überall anderswo in offenen Gewässern (auch mit unnatürlichem Besatz) mit Entnahmeerlaubnis, kann ich angeln und frei entscheiden, ob ich meinen Fang entnehme oder schonend release, mit dem vollen Bewusstsein, dass der Fisch, den ich jetzt wieder zurücksetze, vielleicht beim nächsten Kollegen weniger Glück hat.
> Dort geht es aber einzig und allein darum, dass herangemästete Tiere in einem geschlossenen Gewässer ausgesetzt werden, damit diese von "Anglern" gefangen, gemessen, gewogen und dabei fotografiert bzw. gefilmt werden können, mit dem vollen Bewusstsein, dass irgendwann in 2-3 Tagen, Wochen, Monaten oder Jahren der nächste genau das selbe Tier fängt, das dann wieder ein paar Millimeter länger und ein paar Gramm schwerer ist.



da bist Du nicht auf dem laufenden. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe wird es mehr und mehr Mode, diese Forellenpuffs auch mit kapitalen Stören und Welsen zu besetzen, die man zurücksetzen *muss*. Diese Anlagen haben reichlich Zulauf und der Trend wird immer größer.

Wenn man sich also über die Umstände allgemein mokiert, dann bin ich dabei. Wenn man es aber schwerpunktmäßig als charakteristisch für die Gruppe Karpfenangler fixiert, dann finde ich das ungerecht. 
Die haben halt das Glück oder Pech ( je nach Sichtweise ) dass man das mit Karpfen in machbarem und finanzierbaren Rahmen machen kann. 
Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass Hecht- oder Zanderpaylakes, so sie denn machbar wären, einen ganz genauso großen Zulauf hätten und es ganz genau das gleiche Foto- und Rekordtamtam geben würde.

Die Geister scheiden sich nicht an der Moral, sondern lediglich an der Machbarkeit.


----------



## Zusser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

In den ersten Beiträgen wurde der gute Zustand des Fisches gewürdigt, der für sein Gewicht nicht mal besonders Fett sei.

Ich hatte aber beim Ansehen des Videos den Eindruck, dass dieser Karpfen unter Drogen stand!
Ohne mit einer Flosse zu zucken lässt er sich hochheben, küssen |bigeyes und im Wasser nochmals für in Positur drehen.

Ich muss zugegeben, dass mein größter Karpfen nur gute 10 Pfund hatte, aber der hatte noch nach dem Abschlagen mehr Leben in sich, als dieser Weltrekord!

Sind alle Großkarpfen so lethargisch?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Schöne sachliche Diskussion hier, muss auch mal gesagt werden!



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist nämlich moralisch  gesehen ein erheblicher Unterschied, ob die Triebfeder des eigenen  Treibens die Erkenntnis ist, dass eine Art unter starkem Befischungs-  und Entnahmedruck in einem bestimmten Gewässer an den Rand der Existenz  getrieben wird oder ob man lediglich ein großes fischliches Individuum  einfach später mit ein paar Kilo mehr nochmal fangen will. Dem einen  gehts um Nachhaltigkeit und dem anderen um bloße Maximierung der  zukünftigen Fänge und Fischgrößen. Und diesen Unterschied kann man  durchaus anerkennen, ohne das Angeln an sich in Frage zu  stellen...



Ich bin auch der Meinung das es in gewissen Grenzen sicher auch mir beim C&R darum geht auch zukünftig noch große Fische zu fangen. Allerdings setzen viele Angler ihre Fische ja auch zurück wenn sie an fremden Gewässern angeln die sie vermutlich nie wieder besuchen, wo also dieses Argument wegfällt. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Triebfeder ist in Wirklichkeit der Wunsch nach regelmäßigen und  möglichst kapitalen Fängen. Sprich, es geht nicht darum sich ab und an  einen Fisch zum Essen zu fangen, sondern um regelmäßig bespaßt zu  werden.
> 
> Ich ganz persönlich schließe mich da weder vollkommen aus, noch halte  ich das bis zu bestimmten Grenzen für verwerflich. Dennoch sollte man  zumindest sich selbst gegenüber ehrlich sein.



Ehrlich zu sich selbst zu sein ist sicher ein zentraler Punkt dieser Diskussion. Ich bin froh die Entscheidung über Entnahme und Zurücksetzen selber treffen zu können. Ein Gewässer in dem jede Entnahme untersagt ist finde ich seltsam, das kann ich schwer nachvollziehen. An der Stzelle, an der Zurücksetzen keine Entrscheidung des Einzelnen ist, sondern zur Gewinnmaximierung (durch das Anlocken immer neuer Angler zum Fang der selben Fische) vorgeschrieben ist, wird für mich eine Grenze überschritten. Das Tier wird zum Spielzeug degradiert, und damit wird es für mich auch an dem Gewässer recht uninteressant zu fischen. 

Einen unserer Vereinseen mussten wir wegen einem Dammbruch ablassen, ich weiss jetzt genau was für Fische drin sind. Das macht das (recht kleine) Gewässer für mich absolut unatraktiv, obwohl große Fische dabei sind. Aber die Vorhersehbarkeit zerstört mein Interesse.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@Honeyball:
natürlich würden der NABU Fehmarn da auch die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen 
Meiner Meinung nach sogar mit Recht.
Wie Du das meinst weiß ich #h
Wir beide sind schon so lange im selben Board vertreten, da versteht man sich schon 
Um Dich ging es auch gar nicht #h

Wir als Angler müssen nur darauf achten, daß wir nicht genauso pauschalisieren wie jene die einige von uns als "Gegner" betrachten.

Es wird, um beim Beispiel NABu zu bleiben bei denen genausoviel besonnene Köpfe geben wie bei uns Anglern, wir Besonnenen haben nur das Problem nicht gehört zu werden, weil wir nicht laut genug schreien wie eben jene die sofort lautstark und öffentlichkeitswirksam das Maul aufreißen.

Schreibt in einem Anglerforum einer laut, "Rottet den Kormoran aus" fällt das auf alle Angler zurück indem bei den "Schützern" sofort einer da ist der seine Profilierungschance erkennt und zurückschreit.

Wählt ein Funktionärsgremium der "Schützer" den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres, kommt gleich einer in den Anglerforen dahergeschossen und reißt das Maul auf...

Bloß hat einfach nur Maul aufreißen noch nie im Leben wirklich geholfen...

In den "Führungsetagen", egal ob bei Anglern, bei Schützern oder sonstwo geht es nur noch um Mittel die für den eigenen Zweck bereitgestellt werden.

Wenn man kein Feindbild mehr hat wird man überflüssig bzw. ist keine Gegenbewegung mehr, dann muß man nachlegen oder eben andere Feindbilder suchen und sich zur Not selbst eines schaffen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schöne sachliche Diskussion hier, muss auch mal gesagt werden!



Schließe ich mich an, das muß auch mal gesagt werden, oft genug artet es ja leider aus.





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ehrlich zu sich selbst zu sein ist sicher ein zentraler Punkt dieser Diskussion. Ich bin froh die Entscheidung über Entnahme und Zurücksetzen selber treffen zu können. Ein Gewässer in dem jede Entnahme untersagt ist finde ich seltsam, das kann ich schwer nachvollziehen. An der Stzelle, an der Zurücksetzen keine Entrscheidung des Einzelnen ist, sondern zur Gewinnmaximierung (durch das Anlocken immer neuer Angler zum Fang der selben Fische) vorgeschrieben ist, wird für mich eine Grenze überschritten. Das Tier wird zum Spielzeug degradiert, und damit wird es für mich auch an dem Gewässer recht uninteressant zu fischen.



Wie ich schon schrieb,
ein solches Gewässer würde ich nicht befischen wollen, genausowenig wie eines an dem ich alles mitnehmen müßte.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Vielen Dank an die beiden Mod`s Honeyball und Ralle, genau darum geht es, die Moral. Verfolgt man dass alles hier immer wieder, dann tut es mir um die Gesellschaft Leid, und ganz besonders um uns Angler, die sich doch für ihr Tun einen besonderen Vorbildcharakter auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, nicht zuletzt auch durch die Angelprüfungen, durch die uns gestattet wird mit den Lebewesen Fisch umzugehen.

Hege und Pflege, einfach richtig verstanden.

Ich bin auch sehrfroh dass sich die Masse der Karpfenfischer von so manchem Auswuchs distanziert.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus. Leider ist es wie überall, Geld regiert die Welt.
14580 m2 Größe des Teiches.
Derzeit beträgt das Durchschnittsgewicht der Karpfen 13 Kg, die schwersten bringen es auf bis zu 30 Kg. Insgesamt warten 700 Stück auf deinen Köder. Weiters tummeln sich noch 400 Kois, 100 Amur, 200 Zander, 50 Hechte sowie 162 Welse mit durchschnittlich 20,25 Kg und Spitzen bis 240 cm und 100 Kg im Teich.
Wenn das kein Karpfenpuff paar Exelance ist weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Solche Gewässer werden bei uns immer mehr.
Warum weil viele nur Fischgeil sind und ein Foto von ihrem Rekordfisch haben wollen. Das dann die Naturschützer mal auf die Barikaden steigen ist nicht verwunderlich.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Leider ist es wie überall, Geld regiert die Welt.
> 14580 m2 Größe des Teiches.
> Derzeit beträgt das Durchschnittsgewicht der Karpfen 13 Kg, die schwersten bringen es auf bis zu 30 Kg. Insgesamt warten 700 Stück auf deinen Köder. Weiters tummeln sich noch 400 Kois, 100 Amur, 200 Zander, 50 Hechte sowie 162 Welse mit durchschnittlich 20,25 Kg und Spitzen bis 240 cm und 100 Kg im Teich.
> Wenn das kein Karpfenpuff paar Exelance ist weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Solche Gewässer werden bei uns immer mehr.
> ...



Genau, wundert mich auch nicht und ich knn es sogar nachvollziehen, nicht immer verstehen aber auch das kommt, leider immer häufiger, vor.


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> H-P, ich gebe Dir grundsätzlich Recht, doch..
> da bist Du nicht auf dem laufenden. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe wird es mehr und mehr Mode, diese Forellenpuffs auch mit kapitalen Stören und Welsen zu besetzen, die man zurücksetzen *muss*. Diese Anlagen haben reichlich Zulauf und der Trend wird immer größer.


..und da wieder bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir und lehne das für mich persönlich genauso ab, wie diesen Weltrekordkarpfenpuff.
Es geht mir wirklich nicht um Karpfen oder Stör oder Wels (auch wenn ich zugebe, da in der ersten Erregung pauschalisiert zu haben), sondern um das gezielte Rekordfischangeln mit Releasezwang.

Ich persönlich habe noch nie einen von mir gefangenen Fisch selbst fotografiert, bevor er sauber in die ewigen Fischwasser geschickt worden war. Das ist halt meine Einstellung zum Angeln und zum Fisch. 
Umgekehrt gestehe ich jedem Permanentreleaser zu, dass er von ausgewählten Fischen bei möglichst schonender Behandlung ein Foto macht. Eben jeder nach seinem Gusto.
Aber ich persönlich würde nicht irgendwo hinfahren, um einen Fisch zu fangen, den ich zurücksetzen *muss* und unterscheide die wenigen Male, die ich bisher an einem Forellenpuff war deutlich vom Angeln in freier Natur.
---------------------------------
@Carras: siehe oben, es geht mir nicht um den Fisch sondern um die Einstellung zum Fisch. Die meisten BigGamer schenken ihren Fisch wenigstens dem Skipper und angeln auf einem naturbelassenen Gewässer, genauso wie ich auch, wenn ich auf irgendeinem Fjord oder Nord- und Ostsee rumschipper. Und selbst Kanal oder Talsperre oder Baggersee, die nicht natürlichen Ursprungs sind, haben da für mich noch einen anderen Charakter als diese Zuchtgroßkarpfenbesatzseen.
---------------------------------
Um mal meine Meinung anders zu verdeutlichen:
Ich rege mich darüber auf und verurteile zutiefst, dass Gänse gestopft werden, damit sie eine möglichst große Leber bekommen, aber trotzdem mag ich Gänsebraten von normal aufgezogenen Gänsen sehr gerne. Ich gehe zum Bauern und kaufe entweder eine küchenfertige Gans oder zur Not eine lebendige und schlachte sie selber.
Und um bei diesem Vergleich zu bleiben, kommt es mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Weltrekordkarpfen so vor, als würde jemand auf einen Bauernhof gehen, wo überfettete Stopfgänse leben, die sich kaum bewegen können und dem Bauern Geld dafür bezahlen, dass er hinterherlaufen, eine einfangen und fotografieren darf, um dann das gestresste Tier wieder zu seinen Artgenossen zu schicken.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich bleib dabei: Hoffentlich fängt jemand den Weltrekordkarpfen und erlöst ihn. Und wenn das Gelände abgesperrt sein sollte, erbarmt sich vielleicht ein Kormoran. Der weiß wenigstens, was "sinnvolle Verwertung" beinhaltet.

Man kann nur froh sein, dass dieses Thema zu unwichtig ist, um tatsächlich in den 20.15 Nachrichten zu erscheinen. Zeigt 10 Millionen Menschen die wahre Geschichte des Rekordkarpfens. Dann wäre es tatsächlich schlecht um unser Hobby bestellt.


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> [...] Und wenn das Gelände abgesperrt sein sollte, erbarmt sich vielleicht ein Kormoran. Der weiß wenigstens, was "sinnvolle Verwertung" beinhaltet.
> [...]



den kormoran möcht ich sehen |supergri
wenn der sich nen 40kg karpfen reinzieht muss der ordentlich was auf den rippen haben .... mjummi! :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und wenn das Gelände abgesperrt sein sollte, erbarmt sich vielleicht ein Kormoran. Der weiß wenigstens, was "sinnvolle Verwertung" beinhaltet.




Ich hoffe inständig, niemals im Leben einem Kormoran zu begegnen, der so einen Fisch verwerten kann. |bigeyes|supergri

Jedenfalls würd ich meinen Hund dann nicht mehr mit ans Wasser nehmen. 


( Bissl Spass muss sein )


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Zumindestens sollte man dann beim nächsten Kernkraftwerk mal nachfragen, ob noch alles in Ordnung ist. Flugsaurier sollten doch eigentlich ausgestorben sein:m


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hi,
ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn ein und der selbe Fisch mehrfach gefangen wird.
Ich habe hier bei mir im See ( offenes Gewässer das mit der Maas verbunden ist ) einen Hecht den ich in den letzten 2 Jahren schon mehrfach gefangen habe.
Habe ihn aber noch nie gemessen oder gewogen , aber er hat eine unverwechselbare Schwanzflosse.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carras (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..........
> ---------------------------------
> @Carras: siehe oben, es geht mir nicht um den Fisch sondern um die Einstellung zum Fisch. Die meisten BigGamer schenken ihren Fisch wenigstens dem Skipper und angeln auf einem naturbelassenen Gewässer, genauso wie ich auch, wenn ich auf irgendeinem Fjord oder Nord- und Ostsee rumschipper. Und selbst Kanal oder Talsperre oder Baggersee, die nicht natürlichen Ursprungs sind, haben da für mich noch einen anderen Charakter als diese Zuchtgroßkarpfenbesatzseen.
> ---------------------------------
> .................


 
Daß man einen See wie den Rainbowlake nicht mit Ostee, Nordsee, malediven oder dem Golf von Mexiko vergleich kann ist klar.

Trotdzem sehe ich die Gratwanderung recht schmal. Denn auch unsere Weltmeere sind bekannter weiße völlig überfischt. Nicht direkt von uns Anglern,...aber eben Überfischt.

Und wie mit den  Meeren im allgemeinen umgegangen wird (Ölverklappung usw.,...), das brauch ich eigentlich keinem als "was Neues" verkaufen.

Wer jetzt der Meinung ist, daß unsere Weltmeere naturbelassen sind, sollte das vielleicht nochmal überlegen oder nicht?

Ich glaube es gibt nur sehr, sehr wenige Flecken auf dieser Erde, wo wir Menschen unsere Finger noch nicht im Spiel hatten. Und deshalb sehe ich das Thema "Naturbelassen" eher relativ.


Grüßle


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Zumindest finde ich in den Gewässern fast überall auf der Welt eben *keine* überfütterten Mastfische, und genau da liegt eben für mich der Unterschied zu diesen Teichen!


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich verwette meinen Allerwertesten darauf das über die hälfte der Leute, die sich hier über dieses Gewässer ausmähren schon mal in ihrem Leben an einem Forellenpuff geangelt haben. Denkt mal darüber nach...



Welch ein Vergleich!!!

Am Forellenpuff wird für den Räucherofen geangelt,da geht nichts zurück.

Ich mach das übrigens auch...


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn ein und der selbe Fisch mehrfach gefangen wird.
> Ich habe hier bei mir im See ( offenes Gewässer das mit der Maas verbunden ist ) einen Hecht den ich in den letzten 2 Jahren schon mehrfach gefangen habe.
> Habe ihn aber noch nie gemessen oder gewogen , aber er hat eine unverwechselbare Schwanzflosse.
> Gruß Udo




...ob der Hecht das genau so sieht?|kopfkrat


----------



## jörg81 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

ich gehe auch an forellenpuff,zahle da meine paar euros,hab nen schönen tag und was fürn grill oder zum räuchern... finde nicht das man das mit dieser rekordjagt(egal ob karpfen oder raubfisch)vergleichen kann


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> ...ob der Hecht das genau so sieht?|kopfkrat



Hi,
der mag mich , sonst würde er nicht so oft beissen |supergri
Ist ihm ja überlassen , er kann sich ja frei bewegen und in die Maas abwandern , ist ja nicht so das er gefangen ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## xpudel666x (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Das ist jawohl eine verlogene Moral..

Was ist denn bitte besser daran an einem Forellenpuff zu fischen? Die Fische werden innerhalb kürzester Zeit künstlich fett gefüttert. Dann werden die Fische um des Spaßes Willen aus ihren kleinen Zuchtteichen gefangen und in ebenso kleine Fangbecken gesetzt um dann wenige Stunden später an einem Haken zu hängen, abgeschlagen zu werden und dann in irgendeiner Kühltruhe zu verrotten.

Na klar.. man stilisiert sich hier im Forum wieder 'zum kleinen Mann' und bei dem sind solche Handlungen per se zwangsweise in irgendeiner Art 'naturverbunden' oder wie auch immer legitim.


----------



## jörg81 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Das ist jawohl eine verlogene Moral..
> 
> Was ist denn bitte besser daran an einem Forellenpuff zu fischen? Die Fische werden innerhalb kürzester Zeit künstlich fett gefüttert. Dann werden die Fische um des Spaßes Willen aus ihren kleinen Zuchtteichen gefangen und in ebenso kleine Fangbecken gesetzt um dann wenige Stunden später an einem Haken zu hängen, abgeschlagen zu werden und dann in irgendeiner Kühltruhe zu verrotten.
> 
> Na klar.. man stilisiert sich hier im Forum wieder 'zum kleinen Mann' und bei dem sind solche Handlungen per se zwangsweise in irgendeiner Art 'naturverbunden' oder wie auch immer legitim.


 
du lässt deine fische verrotten!?


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> der mag mich , sonst würde er nicht so oft beissen |supergri
> Ist ihm ja überlassen , er kann sich ja frei bewegen und in die Maas abwandern , ist ja nicht so das er gefangen ist.
> Gruß Udo




Da hast du sicherlich Recht,Udo.

War auch nicht soooo ernst gemeint.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> ...und dann in irgendeiner Kühltruhe zu verrotten.



Gut dass Du es so benennst. Sonst müßte man die Verwertungsabsicht womöglich mildernd berücksichtigen im Vergleich zu den ewig wiedergefangenen Mastschweinchen... |rolleyes


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Das ist jawohl eine verlogene Moral..
> 
> Was ist denn bitte besser daran an einem Forellenpuff zu fischen? Die Fische werden innerhalb kürzester Zeit künstlich fett gefüttert. Dann werden die Fische um des Spaßes Willen aus ihren kleinen Zuchtteichen gefangen und in ebenso kleine Fangbecken gesetzt um dann wenige Stunden später an einem Haken zu hängen, abgeschlagen zu werden und dann in irgendeiner Kühltruhe zu verrotten.
> 
> Na klar.. man stilisiert sich hier im Forum wieder 'zum kleinen Mann' und bei dem sind solche Handlungen per se zwangsweise in irgendeiner Art 'naturverbunden' oder wie auch immer legitim.




Man man wie schön manche es umschreiben das sie eine Sache einfach nur Schei$$e finden.

Ich angel um Fisch zu essen,ob es nun verwerflich ist oder nicht.
Ich erlöse meine Fische ja nach dem Drill und hüpf nicht vor einer Kamera rum.

...und dann wird geräuchert.


----------



## xpudel666x (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich glaube euch kein Wort.. die sogenannte "Verwertungsabsicht" spielt primär doch kaum eine Rolle. Seid doch mal ehrlich mit euch!

Wir angeln weil es unser Hobby ist und wir es gerne tuen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Stimmt, aber trotzdem verspeise ich meinen Fang und befische aus diesem Grund auch nur  wohlschmeckende Exemplare!



PS: Falls jemand ein Rezept für lecker Karpfen braucht....


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Wir angeln weil es unser Hobby ist und wir es gerne tuen.



Hi,
ich für mich persönlich würde auch nie etwas anderes behaupten.
Aber selbst wenn ich Fisch essen würde , bei mir würde jeder Fisch der in der freien Natur gefangen wird wieder schwimmen dürfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jörg81 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

QUOTE=xpudel666x;2875994]Ich glaube euch kein Wort.. die sogenannte "Verwertungsabsicht" spielt primär doch kaum eine Rolle. Seid doch mal ehrlich mit euch!

Wir angeln weil es unser Hobby ist und wir es gerne tuen.[/QUOTE]

das kann ich garnicht verstehen#c klar ist es hobby aber wenn ich mit m kumpel zb zum brandungsangeln gehe gibts nächsten tag lecker dorsch! soll nicht heissen das ich nun jeden fisch esse aber angel schon in diese richtung....  wie VIELE andere auch denke ich mal !?  

naja jeder so wie er will:vik:


----------



## padotcom (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich für mich persönlich würde auch nie etwas anderes behaupten.
> Aber selbst wenn ich Fisch essen würde , bei mir würde jeder Fisch der in der freien Natur gefangen wird wieder schwimmen dürfen.
> Gruß Udo



Na das wissen wir ja nun. Warum erzählst du uns das in jedem dritten Post?

Ich find auch, der Karpfen gehört endlich auf einen (oder viele) Teller. Dem machts garantiert keinen Spaß.


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



padotcom schrieb:


> Warum erzählst du uns das in jedem dritten Post?
> Ich find auch, der Karpfen gehört endlich auf einen (oder viele) Teller. .



Hi,
weil es genau so viel Angler gibt die Tag täglich schreiben das sie ihre Fische verwerten.
Vielleicht erreiche ich ja den ein oder anderen Angler und bewege ihn zum Umdenken , spätere Generationen möchten mit Sicherheit auch noch ein paar Fische fangen. #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich war doch nur Arbeit, was hier auf einmal los ist |kopfkrat
Von mir auch ein dankeschön an die Mods die das Thema in eine gute Bahn gebracht haben, ich halte mich aber weiter raus, ist mir zu heiß hier


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Ich glaube euch kein Wort.. die sogenannte "Verwertungsabsicht" spielt primär doch kaum eine Rolle. Seid doch mal ehrlich mit euch!
> 
> Wir angeln weil es unser Hobby ist und wir es gerne tuen.




Ob du hier was glaubst oder nicht, ist auch total Brust.

Wenn ich sage ich esse meinen gefangenen Fisch ,dann ist das so.
Fertig aus.

Oder glaubst du der steht da weil der Platz weg musste???


----------



## Canna (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ihr kommt total vom übelichen Thema ab Mädels #d

Schöner Fisch


----------



## Pernod (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hier mal das Video zum Aktuellen Weltrekord Karpfen 42,5 Kg :l
> 
> http://www.trakkerproducts.co.uk/trakkertv.php?id=27
> 
> :g


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Mr. Locke zum Fang dieses Ausnahmefisches. #r




Mal ´ne Frage an die "ich schlag alles tot,was ich fange"-Fraktion.Man nehme mal an,dass sich nun 1 Mio. Angler zusätzlich auf´s Karpfenangeln spezialisieren und genauso wie Ihr alles kaputtschlagen,was sie an Karpfen fangen.Was denkt Ihr bitteschön,wie lange es dauert ,bis man nicht mehr auf Karpfen angeln kann/darf,weil der Bestand zusammengebrochen ist.Macht Ihr dann die nächste Fischart platt,oder wird dann Eurerseits lautstark C&R eingefordert?

Ich persönlich halte die ganze die Diskussion hier eh´für überflüssig,da wir alle aus dem selben Grund angeln gehen.Es ist nun mal unser Hobby.Und nichts anderes.Keiner muss angeln gehen,um zu überleben.Wenn einige (und es werden immer mehr) Ihre Fische releasen,müssten doch ALLE anderen Angler darüber froh sein.So besteht für andere nunmal auch die Gelegenheit Fische zu fangen,welche im Normalfall (leider) nicht mehr zu fangen gewesen wären,weil sie ja schon vorher in´s Gras gebissen hätten.Was ich aber auch noch erstaunlich finde ist die Tatsache,dass von den Anti-Releasern immer lauthals über den Kormoran gewettert wird,aber dass diese selber auch nicht besser sind und kräftig an der Dezimierung des Fischbestands mithelfen,haben sie selber noch nicht begriffen.Seid froh dass es Leute gibt,die Ihre Fänge zurücksetzen,sonst können wir früher als uns lieb ist unsere Angelsachen einmotten und uns ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Ob du hier was glaubst oder nicht, ist auch total Brust.
> 
> Wenn ich sage ich esse meinen gefangenen Fisch ,dann ist das so.
> Fertig aus.
> ...



Hi,
sieht ja echt aus als ob du viel zu räuchern hast #6
Klasse Ofen , gefällt mir .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Immer diese C&R Diskussionen #q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage ich esse meinen gefangenen Fisch ,dann ist das so.
> Fertig aus.
> 
> Oder glaubst du der steht da weil der Platz weg musste???



Weswegen sonst?

Aber da passt auch mal ein ordentlicher Karpfen rein!


----------



## Pernod (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Immer diese C&R Diskussionen #q


 

Immer diese Totschlag-Diskussionen. #d


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Weswegen sonst?
> 
> Aber da passt auch mal ein ordentlicher Karpfen rein!




...32 pf. Spiegler im letzten Jahr.

Schön in Karbonaden geräuchert.

Nach 3 Räucherabenden und genug Gästen war der weg.


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Pernod schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Mr. Locke zum Fang dieses Ausnahmefisches. #r
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hol mal Luft.

Fährst du noch Auto,bei dem Klima???

Bist ja ein ganz Guter.
Hoffentlich diskutierst du auch so wenn du vorm Staatsanwalt stehst mit ner Anzeige anner Backe.
Denn noch ist es ja verboten.
*
Was nicht heissen soll das man alles mitnehmen soll!!!*



Es sind und bleiben Fische.
Wenn ich im Jahr 5-6 Karpfen entnehme wird der Bestand nicht zusammenbrechen.
Du stempelst ja die Leute als blutrünstige Fischschlächter ab.
Ich entnehme das was ich essen möchte und ich behandel einen Fisch ,wenn ich ihn mitnehme,als wertvolles Lebensmittel.(Kühltasche zum Hornifischen z.B.)

Soll heissen, das bei mir nichts verrottet!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Da war so schön friedlich hier heute Mittag...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Ob du hier was glaubst oder nicht, ist auch total Brust.
> 
> Wenn ich sage ich esse meinen gefangenen Fisch ,dann ist das so.
> Fertig aus.
> ...




Ist dass eines dieser berühmt berüchtigten  Fischkrematoriumsen?

Geräucherter Fisch ist was feines, mach weiter so.:m

Leider sind für einige Menschen, die Worte Moral und Ethik überhaupt nicht zu verstehen oder zu begreifen. Und warum gibt es den überhaupt Fischerprüfungen, frage ich mich hier immer wieder.

Ich bin kein Moralapostel aber ich bin jemand der einfach immer mal wieder an den ganz *normalen Menschenverstand* appelliert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Da war so schön friedlich hier heute Mittag...




Richtig. Drum lasst dieses unsägliche, allgemeine C&R Gedönse sein.

Diskutiert sachlich und fair.


----------



## Pernod (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Hol mal Luft.
> 
> Fährst du noch Auto,bei dem Klima???
> 
> ...


 
Mahlzeit du Scherzbold.Wir reden hier über den Weltrekordkarpfen und Leute,die sich anmaßen zu sagen,dass man ihn abschlagen sollte ect. .Wir sprechen hier  nicht über Klimatische Veränderungen.Das ist nämlich ein ganz anderes Thema und hat mit diesem hier nicht das Geringste zu tun.

Ps.: Im Gegensatz zu dir hätte ich vorm Staatsanwalt bestimmt nicht die Hose voll. :g


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Pernod schrieb:


> Ps.: Im Gegensatz zu dir hätte ich vorm Staatsanwalt bestimmt nicht die Hose voll. :g



Ich bewege mich im rechtlichen Rahmen,wenn ich ab und an einen Fisch mitnehme.(laut meinen Angelpapieren)
Also bleibt meine Hose sauber...

Lies dir mal deinen eigenen Post durch.

''Wir nehmen mal, an 1 Mio. Karpfenangler schlagen alles tot...''



Was soll das für ein Diskussionspunkt sein?

Völlig übertrieben und unrealistisch.


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

wenn ich das leidige thema c&r mal eben ansprechen darf...

ich bin selbst bekennender kochtopfangler, ich angel primär um den fisch den ich fange zu essen. allerdings halte ich es für sinnvoll manche fische (die für die reproduktion wichtig sind, die möglicherweise nicht oft vorkommenm, die ich nicht verwerten kann oder was auch immer) wieder zu releasen. dagegen ist meiner meinung nach überhaupt nichts einzuwenden.

es besteht allerdings ein gravierender unterschied (meiner meinung nach) darin einen fisch zu releasen, der wichtig für seinen bestand oder für das ökosystem ist und einen fisch zu releasen, der weder wichtig für das ökosystem, noch für die art ist, sondern nur für die vermerktung des gewässers, bzw den spaß des anglers. wenn ich einen karpfen fange und die möglichkeit besteht diesen zu verwerten, dann wird der natürlich konsequenterweise auch gegessen! und wenn ich damit meinen freunden und bekannte noch eine freude machen kann, umso besser 

also primär erschreckend finde ich die tatsache, dass fische in der heutigen angelkultur häufig zum sportobjekt degradiert werden. und das gilt für karpfen genauso wie für große welse, marline oder was weiß ich. ich will also auf keinen fall die karpfenanglerscene pauschalisiert angreifen  

ich hoffe ich trag mit diesem beitrag nicht zum entarten des tröts bei, falls dem so sein sollte: bitte sofort wieder löschen 

bis denn, denn


----------



## Lenzibald (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus. Leute ich versteh euer Problem nicht ganz. Es gibt angler die alles Releasen dan gibts welche die einen Teil Releasen und dann gibts einge die alles Schlachten. Also alles in allem gleicht sich alles wieder aus und es sind immer genügend Fische vorhanden. Ich entnehmen prinzipiel nur Satzkarpfen bis max 3kilo und setze sie in meinen Teich um. Wenn ich ne maßige Regenbogenforelle fange kriegts eins über die Rübe dafür lass ich jede Bachforelle wieder frei weils schon eher selten sind. Zum grillen kommen auch schon mal ein paar Fette Rotaugen oder Brassen mit nach hause aber nicht viele weil ich nicht so oft Fisch esse. Auf Raubfische wie Hecht und Zander fische ich eher selten hab ich meinen 40jahren Angeln maximal 5 Hechte und vieleicht 20 Zander entnommen. Ich glaube nicht das ich damit irgendeinen Fischbestand schädige oder ausrotte. Ich Fische auch weil ich es als Hobby betrachte und nicht wegen Nahrungserwerb ansonsten würde ich mir fertige Forellen kaufen wenns nur ums Essen gehen würde. Ich akzeptiere jeden Angler solange er es nicht übertreibt egal in welcher Hinsicht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Syntac (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hm, halte mich bei solchen Themen eigentlich immer zurück... 
Aber so die ganze Entwicklung des Karpfenangelns finde ich teilweise schon auch sehr bedenklich.
Hab so 1993 mit dem Karpfenfischen angefangen (also mit Boilies / Festblei etc.), da war das Ganze noch nicht wirklich so verbreitet. Zelten war kein Problem, makellose Fische, etc. 
(Soll jetzt aber kein "früher-war-alles-besser-post" werden).
Wenn man sich heute jedoch Fangfotos anschaut, auf denen Karpfen mit verstümmelten Mäulern zu sehen sind und die gleichen Fische immer und immer wieder auftauchen, etliche Hunter dem gleichen Fisch hinterher rennen, nur um den auch mal in die Kamera zu halten, dann finde ich persönlich schon, dass sich das auf einem ethisch sehr schmalen Grat bewegt, der mich schon schwer ins Grübeln bringt.
Der Fisch ist dann, wie oben schon von jemand anders geschrieben, fast komplett zum "Sportartikel" verkommen... 
Da wird sich dann auch gern etwas in die eigene Tasche gelogen und das Gewissen beruhigt, man tröpfelt ja schließlich ein wenig carp clinic drauf vor dem Zurücksetzen... 

nachdenkliche Grüße


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



daci7 schrieb:


> es besteht allerdings ein gravierender unterschied (meiner meinung nach) darin einen fisch zu releasen, der wichtig für seinen bestand oder für das ökosystem ist und einen fisch zu releasen, der weder wichtig für das ökosystem, noch für die art ist, sondern nur für die vermarktung des gewässers, bzw den spaß des anglers. wenn ich einen karpfen fange und die möglichkeit besteht diesen zu verwerten, dann wird der natürlich konsequenterweise auch gegessen! und wenn ich damit meinen freunden und bekannte noch eine freude machen kann, umso besser



Genau so siehts aus :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Irgendwie ein bisshen verqueres Denken ( nicht böse gemeint )




daci7 schrieb:


> es besteht allerdings ein gravierender unterschied (meiner meinung nach) darin einen fisch zu releasen, der wichtig für seinen bestand oder für das ökosystem ist und einen fisch zu releasen, der weder wichtig für das ökosystem, noch für die art ist, sondern nur für die vermerktung des gewässers, bzw den spaß des anglers.
> 
> Das wirft gleich mehrere Fragen auf.
> 
> ...



In fast allen Fällen ist der Fisch heute ein Sportobjekt und dient zur bespaßung des Anglers. Die einzige Ausnahme sind Angler, die angeln gehen um was für die Pfanne zu bekommen und das angeln nach dem erreichen der persönlich verwertbaren Menge einstellen. 

Diese Moral besitze ich nicht. Angenommen ich fahre an ein gutes Zandergewässer mit sehr gutem Bestand. Wenn ich dann zufällig schon nach 5 Minuten einen - sagen wir - 6 Pfund schweren Zander fange, dann setze ich den zurück und angle weiter. Ich packe nicht meinen Kram zusammen und fahr nach Hause. Und ich habe irgendwie das laue Gefühl, dass 99 % aller Angler genauso handeln würde. 

Das ganze Gerede von Bestandsschutz ist nix anderes als eine Ausrede weiter angeln zu können, gepaart mit dem Wunsch einen möglichst hohen Bestand mit möglichst hohen Stückgewichten zu erhalten. Ob dieser Bestand den jeweiligen Ökosystem entspricht wird dabei meist vollkommen außer acht gelassen. Letzteres spiegelt sich in vielen Anglerwunsch- Besatzmaßnahmen wieder. Es gibt da keinen signifikanten grundsätzlichen Unterschied zu den hier diskutierten Paylakes, auch wenn manche das gerne so verstehen wollen. 

Sämtliche Argumente für das zurücksetzen von Fischen aus irgendwelchen Bestands- oder Ökologiegründen sind so fadenscheinig und haltlos, dass sie von jedem Fischereibiologen mit Leichtigkeit in der Luft zerissen werden können. 

Also ich geh angeln, weil es mir Spass macht Fische zu fangen. Fertig. Naturgenuss gehört dazu, kann ich aber auch ohne Angel haben. Ich habe persönliche Grenzen, die ich nicht überschreite, weil sie mir persönlich unangenehm sind.
Keinesfalls aber kann ich argumentieren dass mein Handeln moralisch in Ordnung ist, weil es andere Angler gibt die Ihre Grenzen weiter stecken.


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Diese Moral besitze ich nicht. Angenommen ich fahre an ein gutes Zandergewässer mit sehr gutem Bestand. Wenn ich dann zufällig schon nach 5 Minuten einen - sagen wir - 6 Pfund schweren Zander fange, dann setze ich den zurück und angle weiter. Ich packe nicht meinen Kram zusammen und fahr nach Hause. Und ich habe irgendwie das laue Gefühl, dass 99 % aller Angler genauso handeln würde.




Und warum sollte ich jetzt aufhören zu angeln? Der kommt mit und weiter gehts...! Wenn überhaupt liegt mein persönliches Mindestmaß höher als das gesetzliche, weil an nem kleinen Hecht nunmal nix dran ist.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das aber so, daß ich angel, um den Fang zu essen. Dazu zählen auch Plötzen usw.! Der zweitgrößte Genuss nach dem Fang ist doch die Zubereitung und der Verzehr des Fanges...ODER?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich jetzt aufhören zu angeln? Der kommt mit und weiter gehts...!



Ist eine Frage der persönlichen Verwertbarkeit. Ein 6 Pfund Zander würde meinen Fischbedarf für Wochen decken. 
Alternativ könnte ich auch anführen, dass es für das Gewässer eine Fangbegrenzung von einem Zander pro Tag gibt. 

Wie auch immer die Grenzen da bestehen. Fakt ist, dass nur die allerwenigsten ihre Aktivitäten an der Verwertbarkeit der Fänge orientieren. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich noch mal.

an Sich wollte ich nix mehr hier schreiben. Aber nun doch noch mal.

Ich weiß nicht wo manche Leute es her nehmen, darüber zu Urteilen ob Angler x oder Angler y nach ethisch und moralisch vertretbaren Prinzipien angeln oder auch nicht.

Was bitte ist "ethisch Angeln"?

Wer hier Ethisch und Moralisch unantastbar sein möchte, sollte seine Angelausrüstung verkaufen und den Verzehr von Fisch auch völlig einstellen.

Es kommt hier einfach so rüber, daß manche denken, Sie handeln absolut immer richtig und Angeln demnach nach den richtigen Grundsätzen. Getreu dem Motto. Ich Angle, weil ich sonst verhungere?

Daß vor vielen, vielen, vielen Jahren manche Menschen darauf angewiesen waren, sich durch Fischfang die Notwendige Nahrungsgrundlage zu besorgen. Das stimmt sicher.
In der heutigen Zeit, kann mir, in unserem Europa, aber sicher keiner mehr Weiß machen, daß er Angeln gehen muss, um die Familie zu Hause, durch zu füttern. 

Und das sollte sich jeder (ob Karpfen, Hecht oder Zanderangler) stehst selbst vor den Augen halten.

Nochmal: Ich möchte es hier nicht gut heißen, wie manche Rekordfische für Marketingzwecke verwendet werden. Das gefällt auch mir nicht.
Jedoch ist sowas kein Problem der Karpfenangler, sondern ALLER Angler


Grüßle


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist eine Frage der persönlichen Verwertbarkeit. Ein 6 Pfund Zander würde meinen Fischbedarf für Wochen decken.
> Alternativ könnte ich auch anführen, dass es für das Gewässer eine Fangbegrenzung von einem Zander pro Tag gibt.
> 
> Wie auch immer die Grenzen da bestehen. Fakt ist, dass nur die allerwenigsten ihre Aktivitäten an der Verwertbarkeit der Fänge orientieren. Mich eingeschlossen.



Doch, natürlich angel ich auf Fische, die ich auch verwerten kann und will. Deshalb angel ich absichtlich keine Karpfen und Brassen (schmecken mir nicht), aber dafür Plötzen und Barsche. Warum soll ich ohne zählbaren Ertrag angeln gehen?

Und der Fisch ist ruck-zuck weg...die Family freut sich über einen Hecht vom Backblech oder fritierte Plötzen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich meine: Warum angeln wir überhaupt?

1.)Ich denke der in unseren Genen liegende Jagtrieb ist durch das Angeln gut zu befriedigen (Jagen ist da viel komplizierter). Befriedigung => Spass.

Nun gilt es, das Angeln uns und vorallem  den Gegnern gegenüber zu rechtfertigen. Und das könnte ich bei bestem Gewissen nun mal nicht, wenn ich einer von den C&R -Hunter wäre.


Außerdem: 2.) wenn ich aus unserem sauberen Gewässer hier Barsche, Aale, aber auch mal Weißfische etc. mit nach Hause bringe, habe ich hier Lebensmittel die ich von der Qualität und der Frische anderweitig nicht bekomme. Eine Zuchtforelle würde ich nur in Notzeiten essen.
Also nehme ich alles gut essbare mit, höre nicht auf zu angeln, weil ich ne Kühltruhe habe. 

Der letzte Aal landet lieber in meinem Magen als in einer Turbine, oder 'nem Japanischen Feinschmecker-Restaurant (oder warum auch immer er langsam ausstirbt). So egoistisch bin ich dann.


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Außerdem: 2.) wenn ich aus unserem sauberen Gewässer hier Barsche, Aale, aber auch mal Weißfische etc. mit nach Hause bringe, habe ich hier Lebensmittel die ich von der Qualität und der Frische anderweitig nicht bekomme. Eine Zuchtforelle würde ich nur in Notzeiten essen.




|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

Ne Pfanne frischer Fisch ist doch purer Genuss.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo manche Leute es her nehmen, darüber zu Urteilen ob Angler x oder Angler y nach ethisch und moralisch vertretbaren Prinzipien angeln oder auch nicht.



Nun ja. Das fangen von Fischen zum Verzehr ist moralisch ( ethisch lassen wir besser mal außen vor ) durchaus vertretbar. Auch wenn es heute nicht mehr dem nackten Überleben dient.

Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich in erster Linie angle, weil es mir Spass macht und eher weniger wegen des kulinarischen Aspektes.
Wenn mir nun jemand, der ausschließlich angelt um alle  gefangenen Fische im Rahmen der Vernunft und Gesetze zu verzehren vorwirft, mein Verhalten sei kritikwürdig, so habe ich keine stichhaltigen moralischen Argumente dagegen. 

Das ist einfach so.

Wenn mir aber jemand, der beim Zanderangeln ( alternativ durch jede Fischart zu ersetzen ) C&R , gleich ob grundsätzlich oder gelegentlich, betreibt vorwirft, das sei beim Karpfenangeln wesentlich unmoralischer, dann kritisiert derjenige aus einer äußerst schwachen Position heraus. Dessen Moralschwelle ist subjektiv und entspricht seinem persönlichen Verhalten. Und derjenige muss sich gefallen lassen, dass seine Argumente zerpflückt werden, was im Gegensatz dazu beim reinen " Verzehrangler " nicht möglich ist.

Auf die Pay Lakes bezogen ist meine persönliche Einstellung, dass ich diese aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht für gut halte. Dass ich einen 20pfünder aus dem Rhein oder einem anderen offenen Gewässer als wesentlich beachtenswerter finde, als einen 50pfünder aus einem PayLake. 

Aber darum kann ich mir nicht anmaßen, Pay Lake Angler oder gar Karpfenangler allgemein pauschal zu verurteilen. Kann mich nicht moralisch über Ihnen ansiedeln. Ich mache ja das Gleiche, nur auf einer anderen " unmoralischen " Ebene.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich angel ich auf Fische, die ich auch verwerten kann und will. Deshalb angel ich absichtlich keine Karpfen und Brassen (schmecken mir nicht), aber dafür Plötzen und Barsche. Warum soll ich ohne zählbaren Ertrag angeln gehen?
> 
> Und der Fisch ist ruck-zuck weg...die Family freut sich über einen Hecht vom Backblech oder fritierte Plötzen.




Wenn ich jetzt schreibe, Du wärst ein 1%ter, wäre das sicher falsch|supergri

Aber nach Deinen Schilderungen gehörst Du zu den wenigen Anglern, gegen die ich nicht argumentieren kann. Du hast in allen Belangen vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also nehme ich alles gut essbare mit, höre nicht auf zu angeln, weil ich ne Kühltruhe habe.
> 
> ...
> 
> So egoistisch bin ich dann.



Sorry, aber das fällt mir echt schwer zu verstehen.

Ohne Maß und Verstand alles zu entnehmen was man kriegen kann (schließlich hat man ja heute große Kühltruhen) ist für mein Empfinden nicht wirklich weit gedacht. Sich dann gleichzeitig drüber zu beschweren das die Fischbestände allgemein meist schrumpfen oder mit massivem Besatz gestützt werden müssen ist in diesem Zusammenhang dann der reine Hohn.

Aber wir schweifen ab, es ging hier doch um den 1 Karpfen, oder? #h


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Der letzte Aal landet lieber in meinem Magen als in einer Turbine, oder 'nem Japanischen Feinschmecker-Restaurant (oder warum auch immer er langsam ausstirbt). So egoistisch bin ich dann.



Hi,
ja , wenn jeder so denken würde hätten wir jetzt schon keinen Fisch mehr in unseren Gewässern.
Aber da es immer mehr Angler gibt die ihren Fisch verwerten dezimiert sich der Bestand eben und dann ist das Geschrei groß wenn der Gesetzgeber den Fang reguliert oder gar untersagt.

Ich habe Kinder und es würde mich freuen wenn deren Kinder in unseren Gewässern auch noch dem Angelsport nachgehen können.

Ich habe vollstes Verständniss für jeden Angler der mal einen Fisch  entnimmt und verwertet , aber es muss sich eben in Grenzen halten.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In fast allen Fällen ist der Fisch heute ein Sportobjekt und dient zur bespaßung des Anglers. Die einzige Ausnahme sind Angler, die angeln gehen um was für die Pfanne zu bekommen und das angeln nach dem erreichen der persönlich verwertbaren Menge einstellen.



Mit Verlaub, nein .

Laut unserer Umfrage im AB ist die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler dem Catch & Decide verfallen. Bei mir heißt das, dass ich mit der festen Absicht ans Wasser gehe ein, zwei Fische für die Pfanne, den Räucherofen oder die Katze zu fangen. Zu groß, zu klein, zu viel, falsche Art geht zurück ins Wasser. Wahrscheinlich 90-95% der Fänge.

Klar habe ich trotzdem Spaß beim Angeln. Und klar, dass der Nahrungserwerb kein zwingendes Ziel ist, denn verhungern müßte ich ohne der Fang nicht. Gleichwohl glaube ich die Gewässer, an denen ich angle so gut zu kennen, dass ich mich einerseits über verfehlten Besatz und andererseits über seltener werdende aber ins Biotop durchaus passende  Arten ärgere. Wenn man z.B. sieht, wie in einem herrlichen unscheinbaren Schleienflüßchen plötzlich Schwärme gleichgroßer Giebel und Karpfen auftauchen, könnte man kotzen. Was meine persönliche Fangziele natürlich auch erheblich ändert und wesewegen ich der Katze guten Hunger wünsche... 

Nochmal zurück zum Spaß. Klar klingt es in dieser Hinsicht konsequent, das Angeln nach dem gewünschten "Fang des Tages" einzustellen. Vielleicht nimmt aber auch zwei Zander mit. Wobei sich die Vorgaben/Mindestmaße etc. des zweiten dann unterscheiden. Oder man wechselt den Zielfisch. Oder angelt auch einfach aus Spaß weiter - soviel Inkonsequenz ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn es nunmal beißt (Der Witz an der Geschichte ist doch, dass immer dort, wo konsequentes Handeln gefordert wird, Gefahr im Verzuge ist - das gilt für konsequentes Releasen, wie für konsequentes Schlachten, wie für konsequentes Foto-Posing etc.) 

Gleichwohl, besteht eben doch ein Unterschied zur Forderung nach unangemessenem Besatz (um möglichst viel fangen zu können), zu künstlichem Hochmästen und Rekordjagden mit allen (auch durchaus erlaubten) Mitteln fürs Fotoalbum etc. Und genau da liegt der moralische Unterschied, der nicht nur, aber eben auch insb. das Carp-Hunting betrifft. Die gewollte  Manipulation und Gewässer, Artenzusammensetzung, Fischgröße für konsequente Wochenendbespaßung...|bigeyes     

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt schreibe, Du wärst ein 1%ter, wäre das sicher falsch|supergri
> 
> Aber nach Deinen Schilderungen gehörst Du zu den wenigen Anglern, gegen die ich nicht argumentieren kann. Du hast in allen Belangen vollkommen Recht.



Also in meinem Umfeld unter meinen Angelkollegen ist das normal. Bestenfalls setzt man zurück, weil fürs persönliche Maß zu klein, Fangbegrenzung erreicht oder halt falsche Art. Ich töte keinen Fisch, den ich nicht verwerten kann oder will...aber ich angel auch keine Fische absichtlich, nur um se mir anzugucken.

Und selbst sogenannte "Beifänge" wie ne Schleie beim Aalangeln ergeben immer noch ne leckere Mahlzeit.


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ............Gleichwohl, besteht eben doch ein Unterschied zur Forderung nach unangemessenem Besatz (um möglichst viel fangen zu können), zu künstlichem Hochmästen und Rekordjagden mit allen (auch durchaus erlaubten) Mitteln fürs Fotoalbum etc. Und genau da liegt der moralische Unterschied, der nicht nur, aber eben auch insb. das Carp-Hunting betrifft. ......
> 
> |wavey:


 
Wie jetzt?

nicht  nur beim Carp Hunting

oder

insb. das Carp Hunting ?

Wenn ich Dich zitieren darf......

Das es diese Entwicklungen beim Karpfenangeln gibt. Ja, das bestreitet keiner.

Ralle hats aber auch schon gut erklärt. Das gäbe, und ich sag es noch mal: das gibt es beim Hecht, Zander, Waller, Barschangeln genau so. Vielleicht nicht ganz so erfolgreich und vermehrt. Aber das liegt einfach an der wirtschaftlichen und biologischen Umsetzbarkeit. Mit Hecht und Zander lässt sich sowas wesentlich schwerer (unrentabel) umsetzen. 

Mir geht es hier u.a. darum, daß es man auch die andere Seite (nicht nur die Karpfenangler) sieht. Und daß es dort nicht wirklich besser wäre (ist). 
Wer aber her geht und pauschal die Karpfenangler, als moralisch schlechtere Angler einstuft, geht meiner Meinung nach, den falschen Weg. Da muss ich nur in die Blinker oder Fisch und Fang  Fanghitparade schauen. Beides  Allroundmagazine mit einem hohen Absatz (jedoch eher weniger bei den Karpfenanglern). Dort gibt es zu jeder Fischart ne Rekordtabelle, die unter anderem das bewirkt, daß andere Angler sich ebenso dazu angespornt fühlen, auch Rekordfänge aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Und das hat rein garnix mit "Carphunting" (dieses Wort mag ich übrigens gar nicht) im speziellen zu tun.
Und um nen Rekordfisch geht es hier im Thread eigentlich.

Grüßle


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...Aber da es immer mehr Angler gibt die ihren Fisch verwerten dezimiert sich der Bestand eben...



OK, mag sein, dass es immer mehr aktive Angler gibt, aber schon da hab ich so meine Zweifel (Zahlen?)
Aber dass mehr Angler als früher ihre Fische verwerten, halte ich für äußerst fragwürdig. 
Als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, wäre jeder, der in Ruhr oder Harkortsee einen maßigen Karpfen zurück gesetzt hätte, wahrscheinlich in die nächste Klapsmühle gebracht worden.:m. Selbst, wenn ich meinen Setzkescher rausgeholt hab und dann nach Größe selektiert habe und so mancher kleinere Fisch doch wieder freigelassen wurde, haben viele Spaziergänger nachgefragt...

Nur, genau darum geht es doch hier überhaupt nicht, sonder darum, wie "Rekordknacken" in speziell dafür ausgestatteten Privatgewässern als eigentliches und einziges Ziel des Angelns zu bewerten ist.
Und dazu ist meine Meinung, dass ich dafür absolut kein Verständnis habe und es sogar verwerflich finde aufgrund der darin gezeigten absoluten Respektlosigkeit vor der Kreatur.


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

ich habe das eigentlich alles mitgelesen und versucht mit dazu eine Meinung zu bilden. Fällt mir nicht ganz leicht.
Eigentlich geht es doch dabei um die Entwicklung des Angelns ganz allgemein. Warum gehen wir/ ich Angeln?
Ich sage ganz ehrlich, nicht mit einer vordergründigen Verwertungsabsicht, sondern mehr oder minder, weil ich es spannend finde einen Fisch ( welcher Art ist egal) mit welcher Technik auch immer zu überlisten, darin kann ich auch nichts unmoralisches sehen. Weil ich gern in der Natur unterwegs bin etc. Wenn mir der gefangene Fisch nochdazu zum Verzehr geeignet erscheint, dann nehme ich ihn auch mit.
Hier geht es m.E. generell darum, wohin sich Angeln entwickeln wird und damit auch darum den Grund des Angelns zu definieren ( wenn ich die Diskussionen um die Fussion der Angelverbände richtig verstanden habe, diskutiert man dort genau auch das, nämlich dass der Zweck des Angelns, das Angelns selbst sein muss)
Darin ordnet sich doch das Angeln an einem Paylake ein. (übrigens dürfte hier auch der Trend zu Streetfishing hinpassen; ich glaube nicht dass die mit einer vordergründigen Verwertungsabsicht durch die Stadt angeln) Die Bewirtschaftung dieses Gewässers schient mir völlig ok zu sein, sonst würden die an ihrer eigenen Geschäftsgrundlage sägen. Dass der Fisch mehrfach gefangen wird, wo ist das Problem? In die Vereinsteiche kommen k1 oder so, wie oft werden die wohl gefangen , bis sie als k4 in der Pfanne landen. Ergebnis: Fisch tot, das wird auch dem dicken Bubi da passieren, dass er irgendwann dahingeht. Ergebnis gleich.
Dass ich dort Geld bezahlen muss um zu angeln, naja so ist das nun mal. Wenn ich so daran denke, was ich so an Geld investiere , um in Schweden/ Dänemark/ Norwegen oder sonst wo zu angeln ( gut das Mathe lange her ist). Ich fahre aber auch nicht mit dem Vorsatz dahin möglichst viele kleine Fische zu fangen, nee ein " Großer" ist mir schon lieber. Ist hier nicht anders, wenn zwei Karpfen von 1 Kg und 10kg nebeneinander schwimmen, welchen will ich da fangen?
Die lästigen Fotos? So funktioniert nun mal Werbung. Ich haben für mich schon vor Jahren entschieden, mit den Fotoquatsch aufzuhalten. Ich muss aber auch nicht von Werbung rund ums Angeln leben.
Fazit:
Hier werden einige Entwicklungen stattfinden, da der Verwertungsgrund nicht mehr das Hauptargument für das Angeln ist.
Sorry, ist etwas länger geworden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> nicht  nur beim Carp Hunting
> 
> ...


 
Du schreibst ja selbst, woran es liegt: an der Umsetzbarkeit, deswegen auch mein insbesondere...

Man müß auch nochmal unterscheiden zwischen Pay-Lakes und so natürlichen Gewässern, bzw. welche, die letzteres sein könnten. 

Was an einem Pay-Lake geschieht ist mir eigentlich völlig schnurz. Ob da sich da Leute bespaßen wollen oder die Kühltruhe vollangeln interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, solange deren Treiben nicht als Argument gegen "echtes" Angeln ins Feld geführt wird. Mir ist es sogar ganz recht, wenn Leute, die auf sowas stehen, weniger Zeit an ganz normalen Gewässern zubringen.

An natürlichen Gewässern ist das was anderes. Hier bin ich sehr dafür, dass die Eingriffe ins Ökosystem eher abnehmen, denn zunehmen. D.h. Besatz nur aus Gründen des echten Bestandsschutzes und weniger um anglerischen oder fischereilichen Interessen zu dienen (auch wenn man an den meisten Gewässern real weit davon entfernt ist). Und da finde ich, sollte der Angler sich auch seiner Rolle bewußt sein und trotzdem er angelt, Manipulationen möglichst gering halten...   



Carras schrieb:


> Beides  Allroundmagazine mit einem hohen Absatz (jedoch eher weniger bei den Karpfenanglern). Dort gibt es zu jeder Fischart ne Rekordtabelle, die unter anderem das bewirkt, daß andere Angler sich ebenso dazu angespornt fühlen, auch Rekordfänge aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.



Finde ich auch bekloppt. Aber siehe oben.|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Nur mal so, angeln und jagen sind ja verwandt. Wie würdet Ihr es wohl finden, wenn ein Jäger ein Tier mit Betäubungsmunition, also nicht tödlich, schießt...es die letzten Meter, bis es betäubt ist, vom Hund jagen lässt...um sich dann damit zu fotografieren und es anschließend freizulassen?


----------



## Zusser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Aus meiner Sicht wir Catch & Release vor allem deshalb immer mehr praktiziert, weil immer weniger Leute kochen können. 

Ich mein jetzt nicht die Hobbyköche, die um des Kochens Willen kochen. Sondern im ganz 'normalen' Haushalt, wo in der Vergangenheit die Mahlzeiten normalerweise selbst aus Grundnahrungsmitteln zubereitet wurden, werden inzwischen doch hauptsächlich Fertig- und Halbfertiggerichte zubereitet.

Da passt ein frischer, natürlicher Fisch einfach nicht rein, der würde zum Schluss noch die Küche schmutzig machen!

Diese Einstellung hört nicht beim Fisch auf. Wenn ich erwähne, dass wir Marmelade aus Himbeeren machen die ich im Wald gesammelt habe, werden schon mal die Augenbrauen hochgezogen. Oder Pilze aus dem Wald, die könnten ja verseucht sein.
Nur noch lustig ist dann, wenn solche Leute dann erzählen, dass sie nur 'Bio-Steinpilze' essen.

Ich finde es auch bezeichnend, dass über die 'Russen' hergezogen wird, die angeblich alles mitnehmen das Flossen trägt. In diesen Familien kann man eben noch kochen und sie ernähren sich bestimmt besser und gesünder als der Releaser, der nach dem Angeln beim Mac seine Burger reinzieht.

Meine Einstellung zum Angeln: Ich angle weil ich gerne in der Natur bin und einfach Spass am Angeln habe. Ich nehme nur die Fische mit, die ich oder Bekannte verwerten können, unpassende Fische (Art/Größe/Fangzeit/...) setze ich zurück.
Dürfte ich aber generell keine Fische mitnehmen, würde ich auch nicht mehr angeln gehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, nein .
> 
> Laut unserer Umfrage im AB ist die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler dem Catch & Decide verfallen. Bei mir heißt das, dass ich mit der festen Absicht ans Wasser gehe ein, zwei Fische für die Pfanne, den Räucherofen oder die Katze zu fangen. Zu groß, zu klein, zu viel, falsche Art geht zurück ins Wasser. Wahrscheinlich 90-95% der Fänge.
> 
> Klar habe ich trotzdem Spaß beim Angeln..... ................



Ist doch richtig. Da reihe ich mich persönlich auch ein.

Doch darum geht es nicht.

Die Frage die ich mir stelle, ist etwas anders, nämlich:

Darf ich, der ich eben auch nicht ( immer ) einwandfrei moralisch handle, den Stab über andere brechen die Ihre persönlichen Grenzen weiter gesteckt haben als ich ?

Wer sagt mir, dass meine Moralvorstellung, dass mein Handeln genau das Maß der Dinge ist, nachdem sich andere zu richten haben ?

Und daraus ergibt sich die Frage, ob ich das Recht habe das handeln anderer zu verurteilen.

Ich meine für mich " Nein " .

Ich muss es nicht gutheißen, ich kann auch sachlich gegen gezielte Aktionen argumentieren. Ich kann mich persönlich auch distanzieren.  Aber ich kann keinesfalls eine ganze Gruppe über einen Kamm scheren und pauschal verurteilen. 
Und schon gar nicht kann ich verlangen, dass andere meine Maßstäbe annehmen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Darf ich, der ich eben auch nicht ( immer ) einwandfrei moralisch handle, den Stab über andere brechen die Ihre persönlichen Grenzen weiter gesteckt haben als ich ?



Klar darf man das. Insbesondere dann, wenn man einen Trend sieht - der wie hier und anderswo vielfach bemerkt - in die komplett falsche Richtung läuft. Man muß nicht Jesus sein, um Verfehlungen zu diskutieren...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer sagt mir, dass meine Moralvorstellung, dass mein Handeln genau das Maß der Dinge ist, nachdem sich andere zu richten haben ?



Zu allererst Du Dir selbst (und ich mir). Und dann kann man dafür werben - positiv im Sinne von "so gehts auch" und negativ im Sinne von "den Finger in die Wunde legen". Ist auch ein Unterschied, ob man polemisiert oder das Maß der Dinge aufstellt, nach dem sich alle anderen zu richten haben, denn dies könnten ja nur bindende und sanktionsbewehrte Regeln sein. Letzteres liegt ja nun nicht in meiner oder anderer individuellen Macht. Also, husch, zurück mit der Kirche ins Dorf und einfach nur weiter diskutieren...#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Man muß nicht Jesus sein, um Verfehlungen zu diskutieren...
> 
> Ich bin aber auch immer sehr skeptisch, wenn der Teufel eine Predigt hält. |supergri
> 
> ...



Kirche bringt nix, bin Atheist. :m


----------



## jörg81 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

ich bin der meinung speziell die geschichte kann man mit "normalem" angeln nicht vergleichen,da geht es um eine menge geld (werbung) denn Heer Locke lebt ja wohl davon,er investiert ne menge (angeblich 25 mal am see gewesen je 300 euro) und da wunderts doch keinen das aus dem fang(goldesel) alles rausgeholt wird!!! das gibt es und wird es in unser gesellschaft immer geben,immer schneller,höher,grösser,weiter... es wird alles bis an die grenzen ausgereizt

jedoch finde ich wenn die leute es mit sich vereinbaren können sollen sie es machen denn ich denke mal dem fisch ansich ergehts nicht anders als anderen karpfen,hechten usw


----------



## Pernod (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was an einem Pay-Lake geschieht ist mir eigentlich völlig schnurz. Ob da sich da Leute bespaßen wollen oder die Kühltruhe vollangeln interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, solange deren Treiben nicht als Argument *gegen "echtes" Angeln* ins Feld geführt wird. Mir ist es sogar ganz recht, wenn Leute, die auf sowas stehen, weniger Zeit an ganz normalen Gewässern zubringen.


 
Definiere mal bitte "echtes" Angeln.


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hi Jörg,

wobei es eben schwer ist, das Wort "Normal" zu definieren.

Unterm Strich definiert das nämlich jeder für sich selbst, je nachdem was er mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann und was nicht.

Was für Dich "normal" ist, mag für jeden anderen schon wieder nicht "normal" sein. Im Wort Normal steckt eben auch eine NORM drin. Wobei man nun nicht eindeutig aufzeigen kann wie diese NORM aussieht. So gibt es die DIN, für manche technische Normungen, die klare "Richtlinien" aufzeigen.

Jedoch kann man das nicht auf "Normal" übertragen. Denn beim "Normal" spielt das eigene, persönliche Empfinden, eine ganz, ganz große Rolle. Und das fängt schon in der Kinderstube an. Und da wir alle miteinander, nicht die gleichen Eltern, nicht das gleiche Umfeld und vor allem nicht den gleichen Charakter haben, ist das Empfinden für "normal" sehr unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.

Das ist letzten Endes ja auch der Grund, weshalb wir hier so fleissig disuktieren.

Daher sicher auch die Floskel vom Kaulbarschspezi mit dem "echten Angeln". Er definiert das für sich, einfach ganz anders, als es z.B. der Mr. Locke von Solar tut.

Und eines darf man in dieser Diskussion nie vergessen. Es geht hier auch um sehr viel Geld der Angelindustrie.
Und wie heisst so ein netter Spruch. "Beim Geld, hört die Freundschaft auf!"

Grüßle


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@ Pernod:
Frag mal Tino, bei ihm hat es ja einen höheren Stellenwert vor einer Stunde in ein Becken geschmissene Forellen wieder herauszuangeln oder zu keschern, als das in einem richtigen Gewässer große Karpfen ein paar mal pro Jahr gefangen und releast werden

Nur noch lächerlich das ganze.


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@ Schleien-Stefan:
bitte nicht falsch zitieren, da gehört auch das Rauslassen von Sätzen dazu. Hätte nix dagegen wenn du das verbesserst!
Ich angel außerdem nicht "ohne Maß und Verstand usw.." da musst du dich auch verlesen haben. Außerdem fange ich so wenig, dass ich gerade noch zwei Fische in der Truhe habe. 
Das mit dem "Egoismus" war nur auf den letzten (den allerletzten) Aal bezogen. 
Die Fischen, die ich primär fange, die bekommt bei uns nicht durchs Angeln ausgerottet.

@Udo: ich will auch, dass meine Kinder eines Tages Angeln gehen könen, aber keinen "Angelsport" betreiben. Außerdem will ich dass miene Kinder später die Gewässer genießen können, ohne dass da Motorbote rumfahren, weil da irgendwelche Leute meinen sie müssen zum Spass da rumfahren, ab und an mal die Hechte zählen usw.. Also denke doch mal bitte über Deine Rolle im Ökosystem nach!


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> @ Schleien-Stefan:
> .............
> Das mit dem "Egoismus" war nur auf den letzten (den allerletzten) Aal bezogen.
> Die Fischen, die ich primär fange, die bekommt bei uns nicht durchs Angeln ausgerottet.
> ...


 
Naja, Wenn Du derjenige bist oder sein willst, der den letzten Aal in Deinem Gewässer raus angelt??????

Auch das trägt zur Ausrottung bei. Wie ist da dann Deine Rolle im Ökosystem?


Und zum Ökosystem selbst,....das sollte man hier nun nicht weiter einbringen. Konsequenter Weiße deshalb, weil es da einzig und alleine nur eine Lösung gibt , die ganz sicher, kein Angler haben will.

Grüßle


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Definition aus meiner Sicht

normales Angeln:
an frei zugänglichen Gewässern auf dort entweder geborene, oder zumindest auch normalerweise lebende und sich heimisch fühlende Fische, mit der Entscheidungsfreiheit (im Rahmen gesetzlicher Regelungen) bezüglich der Verwendung des Fanges.

bzw. 
nicht-normales Angeln:
Das gezielte Beangeln von speziell zu diesem Zweck herangezüchteten oder gemästeten beliebigen Zielfischen in künstlich angelegten oder natürlich entstandenen von der Außenwelt durch Zugangsschutzmaßnahmen abgeschirmten Besatzgewässern, insbesondere in Zusammenhang mit ausdrücklichen Entnahmeverboten.

Und nochmal: Ich spreche keinem das Recht ab, anders darüber zu denken und das, was ich als nicht "normal" empfinde, anders zu beurteilen. 
Ich gehe auch mal an den Forellenteich, aber in dem vollen Bewusstsein, dort eben nicht (aus meiner Sicht) "normal" zu angeln. Aber ich würde niemals einer riesig dicken Zuchtforelle 
den gleichen oder gar einen höheren Stellenwert einräumen, als irgendeinem meiner bisher gefangenen "besonderen" Fische aus "Wild-"Gewässern.


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Pernod schrieb:


> Definiere mal bitte "echtes" Angeln.


Würde mich auch interessieren?


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Nur noch lächerlich das ganze.



Du hast in Deinen enormen 3 Beiträgen dieses Threads nicht ein einziges Argument in irgendeine Richtung vorgebracht und maßt dir trotzdem an, diese Diskussion be- respektive verurteilen zu können! *Das* ist lächerlich.
Es zwingt dich keiner, hier mitzuschreiben, wenn Dir Argumente fehlen oder du mit diesem Thema nichts anfangen kannst. Aber dann spar dir bitte dieses Runtermachen!


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Das Problem, dass ich und einige andere hier mit dem ganzen Thema haben, ist vor allem, dass es dem Ansehen des Angelns und der Angler in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung meiner Meinung nach schadet.
Wenn es schon unter uns Anglern eine Kritikerfront gibt, wie dann erst bei denjenigen, die uns mit den zum Teil abstrusesten Argumenten unsere Leidenschaft madig machen wollen?


----------



## jörg81 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@ CARRAS
normal soll in dem fall nur heissen das das in den profibereich geht und unmengen an geld eingenommen und investiert wirde... es ist halt kein vergleich mehr zum hobby angeln !!! und für mich persönlich ist es nur ein hobby! da brauchen wir hier nicht über irgendwelche DIN und  NORMEN sprechen... wie gesagt,es soll jeder so angeln wie es ihm gefällt aber ich finde nicht das man das mit dem "normalen" Karpfenangler hier auf der seite vergleichen kann... denn der freut sich über einen schönen fisch und nicht über die kohle die er damit machen kann


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren?



Na hier mal ein paar tentative Happen für Euch:

1) Gerät und Technik
- Rute, Schnur, Haken als Minimalvoraussetzung

2) Methode 
- aktive oder passive Präsentation des Köders
- stetige unmittelbare Beobachtung/Beaufsichtigung der Montage (nachts auch gern durch akustisches Hilfsgerät) 
- aktives Anschlagen
- Drill, Landung ohne zusätzliche unübliche Hilfsmittel

3) Zielfisch
- natürlich vorkommender bzw. sich perfekt in die Umgebung einfügender besetzter Fisch (also keine Plagen), der vom Gewässer selbst ernährt wird und sich dort auch fortpflanzen kann...

So ungefähr... |rolleyes


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass ich und einige andere hier mit dem ganzen Thema haben, ist vor allem, dass es dem Ansehen des Angelns und der Angler in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung meiner Meinung nach schadet.
> Wenn es schon unter uns Anglern eine Kritikerfront gibt, wie dann erst bei denjenigen, die uns mit den zum Teil abstrusesten Argumenten unsere Leidenschaft madig machen wollen?


 
Bestreite ich keinster Weise.

Nur gibt es eben noch ganz andere Auswüchse beim Angeln.
Und die haben mit dem Karpfenangeln nix zu tun.

Und da habe eben ich ein Problem, daß einige hier nur ins Boot kommen, die letztens Endes nie auf dem Boardbereich unterwegs sind und nun mal gegen die bösen Karfpenangler poltern, obwohl es bei Ihnen in den Bereichen selbst, genug Themen gäbe, die ähnlich gelagert sind.

Das ist auch das was Marcus7 wohl sagen will.

Wer denkt denn, daß der Weltrekordkarpfen vom Martin Locke riesen groß in allen Medienbereichen drin steht? Ich nicht. 
Warum,.....weil sich der Verkauf von seinen Produkten auf den Karpfensektor beschränkt. Und der ist nun mal eine absolute Minderheit im Verhältniss zur restlichen Anglerschaft.
Von daher wird sich der Bekanntheitsgrad dieses Fisches auch in Grenzen halten.

Und noch mal, da gibt es außerhalb des Karpfenbereiches, gaaanz andere, stritige Themen, die in der Öffentlichkeit auch diskutiert werden. Und ich denke, da sollte man erst mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren, bevor man es sich einfach macht und andere Angler für bestimmte Dinge verantwortlich machen will.
Das ist nicht auf Dich bezogen,... denke wir verstehen uns schon...
Das meinte ich auf andere Posts bezogen

Grüßle


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kirche bringt nix, bin Atheist. :m



Na dann kann Dir ja auch der Teufel egal sein |rolleyes. 

Achwas, Ralf, ne gesunde Diskussion verträgt auch Zuspitzung. Man muß weder einer Meinung sein, noch danach trachten, andere Sichtweisen von vorn herein für sinnvoll zu befinden...  Wie gesagt, kann man, muß man aber nicht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Naja, Wenn Du derjenige bist oder sein willst, der den letzten Aal in Deinem Gewässer raus angelt??????
> 
> Auch das trägt zur Ausrottung bei. Wie ist da dann Deine Rolle im Ökosystem?
> 
> ...


Ich würde den *allerletzten* Aal entnehmen, da wäre er ja schon ausgerottet (da es bestimmt kein befruchtetes Weibchen vor dem Ablaichen ist). Udn da sagteich: Lieber Ich, als ne Turbine oder nen Bonze im Restaurant.

Der letzte Satz von dir stimmt doch nicht. Natürlich kann man als Angler eine gute Rolle im Ökosystem spielen. Jedenfalls keine schlechtere als es der Mensch ohnehin tut. Ich meine ein Teil von uns (in auch) kümmert sich ja um den Erhalt. Auch wenn man Posting oben anders klingt. Müsst halt mal genauer lesen und aufhören immer irgendwelche Sachen reinzuprojizieren #d


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hi,
dann wäre es ja auch unsportlich oder moralisch nicht vertretbar das ich bei uns in den Vereinsteichen ( geschlossenes Gewässer ) angele.
Hier bei uns an den Vereinsteichen in NL muss jeder !! gefangene Fisch zurück gesetzt werden .
Dann bleibt es in ein paar Jahren nicht aus das es da auch " Rekordkarpfen " geben wird.
Ich finde diese Handhabe allerdings besser als alle gefangenen Fische zu verwerten und immer neu besetzten zu müssen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Na hier mal ein paar tentative Happen für Euch:
> 
> 1) Gerät und Technik
> - Rute, Schnur, Haken als Minimalvoraussetzung
> ...


 
Und mit der Deffinierung stellst Du eine ganze Menge Angler in eine Ecke, die nicht dem "echten" Angeln entspricht.

Das nenne ich jetzt mal: Mutig.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Und mit der Deffinierung stellst Du eine ganze Menge Angler in eine Ecke, die nicht dem "echten" Angeln entspricht.
> 
> Das nenne ich jetzt mal: Mutig.



Gut, nicht wahr . Aber irgendwie dachte ich, da kommt jetzt mehr, wo ich mir doch die Mühe gemacht hab...


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

dem Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit schadet?
Glaube ich nicht, wenn hier Spaziergänger vorbeikommen und sehen einen großen Fisch , sehen die das nicht negativ, sonder sind erstaunt oder begeistert ( oder wollen den für die Pfanne haben)
Und in den meisten gesellschaftlichen Bereichen sind doch genau Rekorde das  erstrebenswerte , postiv besetzte
Ein Ausenstehender kann doch überhaut nicht beurteilen, was und wie an dem See los war ( soweit kein Fachwissen vorhanden ist)
Nur so als Gedanke.
Gruß A.


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ich würde den *allerletzten* Aal entnehmen, da wäre er ja schon ausgerottet (da es bestimmt kein befruchtetes Weibchen vor dem Ablaichen ist). Udn da sagteich: Lieber Ich, als ne Turbine oder nen Bonze im Restaurant.


 
Du weisst schon wo und wie Aale laichen?



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Der letzte Satz von dir stimmt doch nicht. Natürlich kann man als Angler eine gute Rolle im Ökosystem spielen. Jedenfalls keine schlechtere als es der Mensch ohnehin tut. Ich meine ein Teil von uns (in auch) kümmert sich ja um den Erhalt. Auch wenn man Posting oben anders klingt. Müsst halt mal genauer lesen und aufhören immer irgendwelche Sachen reinzuprojizieren #d


 
Dann unterhalte Dich mal mit einem Gewässerökologen


----------



## jörg81 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dem Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit schadet?
> Glaube ich nicht, wenn hier Spaziergänger vorbeikommen und sehen einen großen Fisch , sehen die das nicht negativ, sonder sind erstaunt oder begeistert ( oder wollen den für die Pfanne haben)
> Und in den meisten gesellschaftlichen Bereichen sind doch genau Rekorde das erstrebenswerte , postiv besetzte
> Ein Ausenstehender kann doch überhaut nicht beurteilen, was und wie an dem See los war ( soweit kein Fachwissen vorhanden ist)
> ...


 |good:


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Carras, ich hab ja auch schon massiv zurückgerudert, nachdem ich erst auf Karpfenpuff eingegangen war. 

Wenn marcus7 das gemeint und nur nicht gesagt hat, ist seine Beurteilung ja auch nachvollziehbar. Ich denke aber, dass diese Diskussion in vielen Punkten genauso gelaufen wäre, wenn sie über eine hochgezüchtete 30Pfund-Regenbogenforelle geführt worden wäre, die in 'nem Forellenpuff schon 17 mal in den letzten drei Jahren gefangen wurde und immer wieder zurück gesetzt wird.

Du hast recht, wir verstehen uns da schon. Und dein Hinweis auf viele andere strittige Themen ist auch genauso ernst zu nehmen!


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@996:
Aber wie reagieren die selben Spaziergänger, wenn du den dicken Fisch fotografierst, misst und wiegst, 'nen Zeugen dazu holst, der den Fang bestätigt und ihn dann schonend releast?

Bei mir (auch ohne das Brimborium schon bei 'ner 30er-Brasse) immer mit Unverständnis.
Ich hab denen tatsächlich am Harkortsee mal verklickert, dass Brassen zur Zeit Schonzeit hätten und ich diesen "tollen, dicken Fisch" zurücksetzen müsse.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Na hier mal ein paar tentative Happen für Euch:
> 
> 1) Gerät und Technik
> - Rute, Schnur, Haken als Minimalvoraussetzung
> ...



Finde ich prinzipiell schon mal ganz gut. Camping mit dabei zufällig im Wasser liegenden Selbsthakmontagen die man einleiert wenn der Fisch dann halt hängt ist dann aber aus der Deffinition raus! :m Genauso wie Schleppfischen mit 8 Downriggern, Forellenpuffs und ähnliches. Sicher eine kontroverse Einstellung, aber ich kann sie gut nachvollziehen. Das ist dann halt eher das früher übliche "klassische" Angeln.


----------



## Pernod (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Obgleich der Aussage Kaulbarschspezi´s sah ich mich veranlasst,ihn um die Definition seiner Aussage zu bitten.

Meine Ansicht sieht nämlich so aus.

Angeln setzt sich für mich aus folgenden Dingen zusammen. Aus auf die Angelmethode zurechtgeschnittenen Gerätschaften,Gewässerkenntnis,einer Vernünftigen Strategie (Futterstrategie,Futter,Platzwahl,durchdachte Montage),einhergehend mit Erholung,einer Prise Glück und Ehrgeiz.Belohnt wird das Ganze mit unserem Zielfisch,der ruhig auch ein wenig grösser ausfallen darf,aber nicht muss.Mein Ziel habe ich somit mit dem Fang des Zielfisches erreicht.Meine Strategie hat funktioniert.Was will man mehr.Das ist für mich Angel(sport)(n).Anderen aber indirekt vorzuwerfen,dass Releaser und meinetwegen auch Paylake-Befischer keine *"echten"*Angler sind finde ich dreist und anmaßend.

Angeln wird nämlich nirgends mit "Heute gehe ich mal zum See und schlag alles kaputt,was mir vor meinen Fischtöter schwimmt" definiert. Wie oben geschrieben bedeutet Angeln für mich der Weg zum Fisch.Das Ziel ist für mich mit dem Fang und nicht mit dem Tod des Zielfisches erreicht.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Finde ich prinzipiell schon mal ganz gut. Camping mit dabei zufällig im Wasser liegenden Selbsthakmontagen die man einleiert wenn der Fisch dann halt hängt ist dann aber aus der Deffinition raus! :m Genauso wie Schleppfischen mit 8 Downriggern, Forellenpuffs und ähnliches. Sicher eine kontroverse Einstellung, aber ich kann sie gut nachvollziehen. Das ist dann halt eher das früher übliche "klassische" Angeln.



Genau das alles hatte ich auch im Blick dabei :g...



Pernod schrieb:


> Angeln wird nämlich nirgends mit "Heute gehe ich  mal zum See und schlag alles kaputt,was mir vor meinen Fischtöter  schwimmt" definiert. Wie oben geschrieben bedeutet Angeln für mich  der Weg zum Fisch.Das Ziel ist für mich mit dem Fang und nicht mit dem  Tod des Zielfisches erreicht.



Ähem, wo genau hatte ich das Merkmal "toter Fisch" beschrieben?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> @ Schleien-Stefan:
> bitte nicht falsch zitieren, da gehört auch das Rauslassen von Sätzen dazu. Hätte nix dagegen wenn du das verbesserst!



Da gibt es nix zu verbessern. Ich habe aber Dir zuliebe gerne die beiden Sätze getrennt und kenntlich gemacht, das da noch was dazwischen stand.



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also nehme ich alles gut essbare mit, höre  nicht auf zu angeln, weil ich ne Kühltruhe habe.



Dem gibt es ja wenig hinzuzufügen. Wenn jeder halbwegs fähige Angler alle Fische entnimmt die essbar sind und die er fängt, sind alle kleineren Gewässer in ziemlich kurzer Zeit nur noch sehr überschaubar bevölkert. Große Gewässer mit entsprechenden Rückzuggebieten sind da sicher anders, aber kleine (vor allem abgeschlossene) Gewässersysteme sind dann tot, da brauchen wir keinen Kormoran zu.

Der Verglecih zu früher kam ja auch: Damals wurde halt für den Eigenbedarf Fisch entnommen. Das ist damals wie heute kein Problem,. Ein Problem wird es nur, wenn eben ohne Maß entnommen wird. Wer will mir bei Anglern die jeden Tag 5kg Fisch entnehmen sagen das die den selbst essen? Doch hoffentlich keiner, und bitte kommt nicht mit der großen Familie...


----------



## Carras (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Nun ja,

echtes Angeln ist für mich wie folgt:

Angelrute, Angelrolle, Schnur, Haken und Köder.
Damit will ich einen Fisch fangen.

PUNKT.


----------



## Pernod (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ähem, wo genau hatte ich das Merkmal "toter Fisch" beschrieben?


 
Dich persönlich habe ich wegen deiner Aussage "echter"Angler angesprochen. Das töten des Fanges haben andere Diskussionspartner im Laufe des Themas öfter miteingebracht.Das war nicht speziell auf dich bezogen.


----------



## Hilde (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hallo,

wir würden ja nicht in Deutschland leben, wenn es nicht für Alles und Jedes ein Gesetz geben würde, |supergri deshalb folgende Frage.

Die sicherlich als problematisch, im Hinblick auf die öffentliche Wahrnehmung, anzusehenden Wildwüchse in kommerziellen Forellenpuffs oder Kapitalenaltersheime entsprechen doch in weiten Teilen nicht den Vorgaben der Fischerei- bzw. Tierschutzgesetze. Gelten diese in privaten Gewässern nicht?

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@honneyball.
kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich fotografiere nicht
Macht hier auch sonst keiner. 
Das mit dem Zurücksetzen ist schon eher mal Thema, das liegt aber mehr die Verwertungsabsicht der Passanten.
@schleien-Stefan
das ist doch schon so. da werden auf einem 3ha See ca. 50 karpfen mit Mindestmass besetzt. da sitzen doch die ersten schon, da ist das "Besatzauto" noch nicht vom Acker gefahren. Nach spätestens 14 Tagen sind die weg.
Wo ist dort ein postiver Unterschied zu einem Paylake, außer dass dies von meinen / unseren Beiträgen finanziert wird? und der Karpfen keines natürlichen Todes stirbt ( was dem egal sein dürfte) Die werden gezüchtet , um gefangen zu werden, zu keinem anderem Zweck; wie oft sie gefangen werden, hängt nun wieder vom Angler ab.
Gruß A.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Damals wurde halt für den Eigenbedarf Fisch entnommen. Das ist damals wie heute kein Problem




Prinzipiell hast recht Stefan, 
Mein Opa hat schon and der Ostsee im Urlaub geangelt, da gab es mich noch gar nicht und ebenso kein Schonmaß für den Dorsch.
Die "Alten" hatten aber den Anstand nach 5 Babydorschen aufzuhören und zu sagen: "Morgen gibts Fischsuppe..."

In Schweden wird es heute noch größtenteils so gehandhabt, daß nur das entnommen wird, was für den Eigenbedarf nötig ist.


Natürlich gibt es auch in Schweden schwarze Schafe die alles abknüppeln oder eben alles zurücksetzen.

Ebenso gab es das zu Opas Zeiten schon, da gab es aber kein Internet in dem alles groß und breitgetreten wurde, zu der Zeit "ächtete" man mehr im verborgenen und stillen.


Ich glaube, daß sich an den Tatsachen wenig geändert hat, bloß durch unsere Medienpräsenz wird es öffentlicher und somit "gefühlt" mehr.
Was sich wohl geändert hat ist die Geltungssüchtigkeit der Menschen, eben dieses "höher, schneller, weiter" und die Medien geben den dafür empfänglichen eine Plattform um es zu präsentieren, egal wie hirnrissig es auch immer sein mag.
Da spielt Sensationsgeilheit eine große Rolle...


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Pernod schrieb:


> Angeln wird nämlich nirgends mit "Heute gehe ich mal zum See und schlag alles kaputt,was mir vor meinen Fischtöter schwimmt" definiert. Wie oben geschrieben bedeutet Angeln für mich der Weg zum Fisch.Das Ziel ist für mich mit dem Fang und nicht mit dem Tod des Zielfisches erreicht.



Tut das jemand hier?
Haben wir wirklich in einer auffälligen Menge solche Boardies hier?
Ich denke, eher nein.
So, wie du es schreibst, kann sich doch wohl fast jeder damit identifizieren, unabhängig, was nach dem Fang geschieht.

Was das Leerfischen der (Vereins-)Gewässer betrifft, hat doch jeder, der für den Besatz sorgt auch die Möglichkeit entsprechender Regeln, an die sich alle zu halten haben.

Dann reduziert sich aber der Fokus auf wenige schwarze Schafe, die es nunmal (leider) überall gibt.


Letztlich zeigt sich an dieser Stelle des Threads das, was uns hier im AB so wohltuend von vielen (ANgelfach-)Zeitschriften unterscheidet: Dass wir fähig sind, Rekorde auch kontorvers zu betrachten.


----------



## daci7 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sämtliche Argumente für das zurücksetzen von Fischen aus irgendwelchen Bestands- oder Ökologiegründen sind so fadenscheinig und haltlos, dass sie von jedem Fischereibiologen mit Leichtigkeit in der Luft zerissen werden können.



das versteh ich jetz nicht so ganz.
natürlich kann ich bestimmte fische (aus aus meiner sich ökologischen gründen) zurücksetzen.
dazu zählen zb. fische, bei denen ich davon ausgehe das sie für ihre art wichtig sind.
ob das nun fische sind, die laich tragen, oder fische die wahrscheinlich für besonders viel nachwuchs sorgen werden, oder einfach generell jeder fisch, weil die art einfach selten vertreten ist, in manchen gewässern auch generell alle großen räuber, damit die dort ein wenig aufräumen.

so geht bei mir an vielen gewässern zb jede schleie wieder baden (und dort wird natürlich auch nicht gezielt auf die schönheiten gefischt). weil sie leider schon recht rar geworden sind. 

anders herum gilt das natürlich auch. wenn ich denke, dass eine fischart besonders schädlich für ein gewässer ist, wird auch jeder maßige fisch mitgenommen. seien es nun karpfen, refos, grundeln oder was weiß ich.

das verstehe ich unter "catch and decide" mit ökologischem hintergrund.
dabei verschwende ich ganz bestimmt keinen gedanken daran, in absehbarer zukunft in diesem gewässen immer mehr angelerfolg zu haben... mir geht es dabei vielmehr darum, dass ich mit meiner angelei dem gewässer nicht unnötig viel schaden zufüge. also einen kompromiss zu finden zwischen dem spaß an dem hobby, dem ertrag des angelns und dem schaden, den ich unweigerlich anrichte.

bestimmt gibt es fischereibiologen, die mir in einzelfällen wiedersprechen würden, aber trotzdem habe ich damit ein besseres gefühl.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Eines möchte ich nochmal in die Runde werfen.

Ein Grundübel in Deutschland (und auch anderen Ländern) ist wohl, daß wir im Gegensatz zu den Schweden, als Beispiel, so unglaublich dicht besiedelt sind und sehr sehr viele Menschen einen derartig großen Abstand von der Natur eingenommen haben, daß Kinder in der Grundschule allen ernstes daran glauben, daß die Milch aus dem Supermarkt kommt...
Oder der Alaska-Seelachs Monolithförmig im Nordatlantik rumschwimmt und genauso in die Alupfanne vom Schlemmerfilet Bordelaise reinkommt...

Wenn das nicht so traurig wäre, müßte man sich kaputtlachen...

Mindestens genauso schlimm ist es ja automatisch folgend, daß diese Kinder nie von Ihren Eltern beigebracht bekommen haben, daß die Milch aus dem Supermarkt irgendwann mal in einer Kuh drin war...

Das sind Eltern in meinem Alter, erwachsen geworden OHNE Internet und Handy, OHNE sich im Jugendlichen Alter in Chaträumen aufgehalten zu haben...
Ganz ehrlich, mich erschreckt das? Es macht mir wirklich Angst.


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Noch mehr Angst macht mir der Gedanke, dass genau diese Kinder ihrerseits wieder Kinder in die Welt setzen werden...


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Naja Honey, ohne Kinder gehts ja nun auch nicht 

Aber ich weiß halt auch nicht, wie das enden soll... Hat unsere Generation vielleicht zuviel Internet etc. abbekommen? Quasi zu schnell damit gefüttert worden?
Vielleicht stecken unsere Kinder und Enkel das alles viel besser weg?

Allzu schwarz dürfen wir es auch nicht sehen #h


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Richtig, ohne Kinder geht es nicht.
Und ohne Anleitung dieser Kinder in genau die Richtung und Werte, die uns wichtig sind eben auch nicht.
Das ist mein kleiner bescheidener Beitrag dazu beizutragen, dass vielleicht irgendwas sich mal ändert: Bei mir selbst und meinen Kindern anzufangen. Die können z.B. schon seit dem Kindergartenalter 'nen Schwammpilz von 'nem Lamellenpilz unterscheiden und 'nen Steinpilz im Wald finden. Übrigens viele ihrer Freunde auch, also reden wir auch hier wieder über eine gewisse "Grauzone".


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, mich erschreckt das? Es macht mir wirklich Angst.





Honeyball schrieb:


> Noch mehr Angst macht mir der Gedanke, dass genau diese Kinder ihrerseits wieder Kinder in die Welt setzen werden...




Es geht zu ende mit uns!

Ich würde das locker sehen! Der Prozentsatz an kompletten Hirnis, Degenerierten,Weltfremden usw. war, ist und bleibt relativ konstant, sagen wir 50. Die ganze Nummer funktioniert trotzdem seit Menschengedenken irgendwie, in 50-60 Jahren, wenn alles noch schlimmer ist und unsere Kinder alte Fürze sind, werden sie von heute als der guten alten Zeit reden..........die nächste Generation wiederum.......


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es geht zu ende mit uns!
> 
> Ich würde das locker sehen! Der Prozentsatz an kompletten Hirnis, Degenerierten,Weltfremden usw. war, ist und bleibt relativ konstant, sagen wir 50. Die ganze Nummer funktioniert trotzdem seit Menschengedenken irgendwie, in 50-60 Jahren, wenn alles noch schlimmer ist und unsere Kinder alte Fürze sind, werden sie von heute als der guten alten Zeit reden..........



Klar werden sie das, es wird immer über die gute alte Zeit gejammert 
Die Jugend war schon immer das Letzte.

Nur wer sagt, daß es bei den 50% Hirnis bleiben muß?
Können wir nicht versuchen den Prozentsatz zu senken und wieder etwas weg von Internet usw. weggehen und unseren Kindern zeigen, daß es auch eine Welt da draußen gibt?

Davon ab, ich glaube das schweift jetzt zuweit vom Thema ab...
Allerdings würden dann vielleicht viele den Fisch nicht als Sportgerät betrachten und was Hänschen nicht lernt lernt Hans nimmermehr, also kann man nicht früh genug anfangen.

Eben wie Honeyball es mit seinen Kindern macht z.B.


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Naja Honey, ohne Kinder gehts ja nun auch nicht
> 
> Aber ich weiß halt auch nicht, wie das enden soll... Hat unsere Generation vielleicht zuviel Internet etc. abbekommen? Quasi zu schnell damit gefüttert worden?
> Vielleicht stecken unsere Kinder und Enkel das alles viel besser weg?
> ...


 

nee unsere generation denke nicht.
problem ist z.b. die medien ! was gab es damals an kinderprogramme?
kann mich nur an zdf z.b. heidi , biene maya , schlümpfe und noch ein paar wenige erinnern.
heute reine kindersender mit kauf ds , wii und weiß ich auch nicht was werbung.
und ist ja auch einfach nen kind vor die glotze zu setzen und wenn es was sieht und dauernt nörgelt es zu kaufen damit ruhe ist#d
in unseren kinderjahren fing es zwar an mit atari aber draussen z.b schwimmen oder fussball war viel interesanter .
konnte sich eh kaum einer so ne konsole leisten.
heute pc  schüler vz ein muss, ds sowieso und vor allem diesen japan schrott  ( einer ist immer nen held #d)
man gut das meiner weiß wie nen fisch aussieht und sogar ne eigene angel hat #h


----------



## Lenzibald (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Servus. Fakt ist nunmal das Angeln vielfach irgendwie sagen wir mal ausartet. Wenn jemand Fische für den Eigenbedarf entnimmt geht das sicher in Ordnung vielfach wird ja auch Fisch nachbesetzt. Wenn einer die Fischer wieder freiläßt geht das auch ok für mich, Angeln ist nun mal ein Hobby.
Was mir gegen den Strich geht ist wenn ich lese auf welche Rolle 800meter Schnur passen weil er auf diese Distanz Karpfen fischen will. Wenn einer beißt fährt er ja eh mit dem Boot raus. Oder wenn ich wie schon erlebt habe angemacht werde weil ich mir die 3 Erlaubten Karpfen mitnehme.
Wenn die Carphunter wie sie sich ja selbst nennen aufhören würden ihre Montagen rauszufahren halbe seen abzuspannen und massenhaftes füttern einstellen, würde auch nicht so oft über sie hergezogen werden. Sagen wir mal so jedes Extrem beim Angeln ist einfach nicht ok oder einem anderen seine Ansichten aufzwingen zu wollen ist auch nicht ok.
Ich nehme mir das Recht das mir zusteht heraus und entnehme auch Fische mit Maß und Ziel. Beispiel ich habe in einem jahr so ca 300 Karpfen gefangen und davon hab ich 50Stück zwischen 2 und 3 kilo entnommen plus einige Rotaugen und ein paar Brassen der Rest ging zurück in des See. Theoretisch hätte ich alle 300 Karpfen mitnehmen können nur ich sag mir andere wollen auch Fische fangen darum halte ich Maß bei der Entnahme.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@Quappenjäger:

Mit zuviel abbekommen meine ich eher zuviel in zu kurzer Zeit abbekommen, quasi "Druckbetankung" 
Unsere Kinder wachsen ja von vornherein damit auf, wachsen quasi hinein, wohingegen wir es "übergestülpt" bekommen haben und vielleicht deswegen nicht damit umgehen konnten...


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

@Lenzi:
ist doch auch ne gesunden Einstellung die Du da an den Tag legst 

Extreme sind nie gut, egal in welcher Lebenssituation.


Manchmal glaube ich auch, einige machen in IhremLeben nichts anderes als angeln...
Dafür hätte ich gar keine Zeit, ich habe auch noch ein Leben neben dem Angeln, eigenes Haus inkl. Grundstück, Job, andere gesellschaftloche Verpflichtungen etc.
Mein Leben ist vielfältig, nur angeln wäre ja langweilig... als Jugendlicher habe ich auch so gedacht, NUR angeln zählt, bloß irgendwann bin ich erwachsen geworden.


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Quappenjäger:
> 
> Mit zuviel abbekommen meine ich eher zuviel in zu kurzer Zeit abbekommen, quasi "Druckbetankung"
> Unsere Kinder wachsen ja von vornherein damit auf, wachsen quasi hinein, wohingegen wir es "übergestülpt" bekommen haben und vielleicht deswegen nicht damit umgehen konnten...


 

das könnte natürlich sein denn einfach ist ja immer gut.
aber was soll werden wenn die eltern nicht mal drann denken was man an spass hatte und es den kinder nicht beibringen?
da wären wir bei wozu rausgehen wenn ich mir das bei google anschauen kann.
im grunde liegt es nur an bequemlichkeit und möglichst alles einfach zu gestallten wie z.b. kindergeburtstag bei mc dreck :v.
und nen kind was nur internet und fersehn kennt wird bestimmt nicht in die natur kommen denn dafür muss man den bildschirm verlassen #d


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Und wenn man das Leben nur virtuell kennt, kommen solche Auswüchse Zustande wie eben Tiere als Sportgeräte zu betrachten.
Im Netz wird auch nie maßgehalten, wozu auch, ist ja nur virtuell und viele können Ihr virtuelles leben nicht mehr vom reellen Leben trennen, manche rutschen gar gänzlich in die virtuelle Welt ab.

Ich möchte hier nochmal betonen, daß ich auch keiner bin, der alles abknüppelt was am Haken hängt und wenn ich 3 Dorsche geblinkert habe setze ich mich auch mal ans Ufer auf nen Stein und laß den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein.
Da breche ich mir doch keinen ab.

Genausowenig verurteile ich den Urlauber, der 1 Woche jeden Tag auf den Angelkutter geht und täglich 10 Dorsche fängt, soll er doch mitnehmen, das macht der einmal im Jahr, wo ist das Problem?
In der Woche "belastet" er ja auch sein Hausgewässer nicht 
gleicht sich alles aus.

Wenn hier einer ist, der seine erste Meerforelle fängt und die ist bloß grade so Mindestmaß, würde ich mir nie anmaßen dem zu sagen die soll gefälligst zurück, Guten Appetit sage ich da!

Auf der anderen Seite werden am Strand Weißenhaus gerade wirklich gut Meerforellen gefangen und da sind einige unter den Fängern die tragen 10 Fische am Tag vom Strand und das sind keine Touristen die einmal im Jahr herkommen!!
Das sind oftmals diejenigen die sich in Foren wie diesem hier lautstark für das Zurücksetzen der Meerforellen einsetzen...
Das nennt man Doppelmoral und Fischgeilheit...


----------



## Tino (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> @ Pernod:
> Frag mal Tino, bei ihm hat es ja einen höheren Stellenwert vor einer Stunde in ein Becken geschmissene Forellen wieder herauszuangeln oder zu keschern, als das in einem richtigen Gewässer große Karpfen ein paar mal pro Jahr gefangen und releast werden
> 
> Nur noch lächerlich das ganze.




Frag mich doch selbst.

Für mich hat ein gefangener Fisch den ich verwerte,eben einen höheren Stellenwert.
Ob nun Puffforellen oder Karpfen, kann dir doch mehr als egal sein.
Spiel du weiter mit Tieren rum,ich esse sie eben.

So macht jeder das was er meint machen zu müssen.

Dieser Weltrekordkarpfen wurde genau an so einem Gewässer gefangen, was du hier belächelst.(Forellenpuff)

Schon komisch wie zweideutig Leute hier diskutieren wollen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Puffforellen



Ich weiß, es ist mächtig Off-Topic aber schreibt man Puffforellen nach neuer rechtschreibung wirklich mit 3 "f" |kopfkrat


----------



## Pernod (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Dieser Weltrekordkarpfen wurde genau an so einem Gewässer gefangen, was du hier belächelst.(Forellenpuff)


 
Mit dem kleinen Unterschied,dass die Forellen in ihrem "Puff" nicht alt werden. :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Ich glaube der Weltrekordkarpfen hat sich sein alt werden anders vorgestellt...


----------



## Tino (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Pernod schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen Unterschied,dass die Forellen in ihrem "Puff" nicht alt werden. :g




Weil die auch zum essen da sind und nicht zum angucken.

Zum angucken gibts Bilder!!!


----------



## Tino (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist mächtig Off-Topic aber schreibt man Puffforellen nach neuer rechtschreibung wirklich mit 3 "f" |kopfkrat




Ja,leider.

Gelernt hab ich's auch mit 2 war zu schnell beim senden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Ja,leider.
> 
> Gelernt hab ich's auch mit 2 war zu schnell beim senden.



Das sieht aber echt grausam aus 

OFF Topic AUS #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Na dann kann Dir ja auch der Teufel egal sein |rolleyes.
> 
> Achwas, Ralf, ne gesunde Diskussion verträgt auch Zuspitzung. Man muß weder einer Meinung sein, noch danach trachten, andere Sichtweisen von vorn herein für sinnvoll zu befinden...  Wie gesagt, kann man, muß man aber nicht.




Gar kein Thema #g

Ich schätze solche Diskussionen wie die hier. Solange sie fair und sachlich bleiben, was in diesem Thema ja weitestgehend der Fall ist. Dass es dabei auch schonmal härter zugeht, vielleicht auch verbissener, tut dem keinen Abbruch.

Hier nochmal ein Danke an alle Diskutanten. Diese Diskussion wäre noch vor Jahresfrist spätestens nach der dritten Seite geschlossen worden und hätte ein halbes Dutzend Verwarnungen nach sich gezogen. 

Das dies heute nicht mehr der Fall ist, deutet auf eine allgemein erheblich verbesserte Diskussionskultur hin, der auch einzelne " Austicker " keinen Abbruch tun.  #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Dieser Weltrekordkarpfen wurde genau an so einem Gewässer gefangen, was du hier belächelst.(Forellenpuff)



Dem ist nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.

Beides Gewässer, an denen durch massive Besatzmaßnahmen ein unnatürlich hoher Bestand mit einer nicht normalen Größenverteilung geschaffen wurde und wo Angler gegen entsprechendes Entgeld versuchen können, sich aus der ungewöhnlich hohen Bestandsdichte ihren Fisch zu fangen. Das dabei neben "normal" abgewachsenen Fischen in großer Zahl auch ein paar (durch extremes mästen) aussergewöhnlich große Exemplare, die man zumindest in dieser Konzentration in keinem freien Gewässer findet, zu fangen sind erhöht die Attraktivität des Angebotes offensichtlich enorm. Jeder will halt mal die Dicken erwischen...

Unterschiedlich ist nur die Entnahmepraxis...

Allerdings sind da die Forellenseen ja jetzt auch schon so weit das gerade Störartige besetzt werden die nicht entnommen werden dürfen, nur damit jeder mal ein Foto mit dem Vieh machen kann bevor er es zurücksetzt. Und die werden noch gezielt beangelt...

Kranke Welt... #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Hilde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir würden ja nicht in Deutschland leben, wenn es nicht für Alles und Jedes ein Gesetz geben würde, |supergri deshalb folgende Frage.
> 
> ...



Dazu bedarf es weder Wildwüchse, noch Forellenpuffs oder private Gewässer.

Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist das fangen von Fischen mit dem von vorherein bestimmten Zweck, diese nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen zu lassen, strafwürdig. 

Das gilt für den Rheinzander genauso wie für die Bachforelle im Fly only Gewässer, wie für den PayLake Karpfen. 

Zumindest in *dieser* Hinsicht wären die Forellenpuffs sogar noch vorbildlich, wenn dort für die Pfanne geangelt wird.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist das fangen von Fischen mit dem von vorherein bestimmten Zweck, diese nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen zu lassen, strafwürdig



Stimmt, wohingegen das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches den ich nicht haben will, also ich möchte z.B. Meerforellenfangen und lande einen Dorsch nach dem anderen, nicht verboten ist.

Dazwischen existieren je nach Auslegung des betreffenden Richters, sollte es zu einem Prozess kommen, diverse Grauzonen...

Der Carp-Hunter wird sich nur mit der Beweisführung im Fall der Fälle schwerer tun als z.B. der Spinn oder Fliegenfischer an der Küste.

manch einer geht angeln, ißt selbst keinen Fisch aber seine Familie, auch der wird eine sinnvolle Verwertung nachweisen können...

Alles nicht so leicht #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> Und da habe eben ich ein Problem, daß einige hier nur ins Boot kommen, die letztens Endes nie auf dem Boardbereich unterwegs sind und nun mal gegen die bösen Karfpenangler poltern, obwohl es bei Ihnen in den Bereichen selbst, genug Themen gäbe, die ähnlich gelagert sind.


 

Richtig!
Das gezielte Großkarpfenreleasen kotzt mich genauso an wie das winterliche Releasen an sich maßiger Vertikalzander. Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, das Töten und Präparieren besonders kapitaler Exemplare, egal welcher Art (wohl DIE Schwanzverlängerung schlechthin) ist mir ebenso ein Dorn im Auge wie Leute, die sich einen Dreck um Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Entnahmegebote scheren.

Warum ich das alles über einen Kamm schere? 
Weil es einfach nur extrem ist. Weil es kein Maßhalten im richtigen Augenblick mehr kennt. Weil solche Verhaltensweisen (besonders die ersten drei) ziemlich nahe am Fanatismus beheimatet sind. Und wo Fanatismus herrscht, ist Fatalismus nicht weit. Und da ist kaum noch jemand irgendwelchen Argumenten zugänglich, von Moral brauchen wir gar nicht reden. 

Nix, aber wirklich gar nichts gegen ein Zurücksetzen von Fischen. Aber mit Sinn und Verstand. Und der einzig "richtige" Sinn scheint mir der zu sein, dass ich Fische, die ich nicht verwerten kann, zurücksetze. Nichts anderes hat der Gesetzgeber jemals im Sinn gehabt. Aber er hat doch niemals damit gerechnet, dass es überhaupt Leute gibt, die _überhaupt keinen_ Fisch mitnehmen möchten.

Klar sind wir mitten in der altbekannten Diskussion. Aber dieser abstruse Karpfenpuff und der arme immer wiederkehrende Weltrekordkarpfen versinnbildchen eben auch auf sehr eindrucksvolle Art das, was aus dem Hobby Angeln so alles werden kann. Und das gefällt mir einfach nicht. Und den übrigen 78 Millionen nichtangelnden Deutschen ist so ein Quatsch schon gar nicht beizubringen. Nur, in einem Mehrheitsentscheid wären genau diese Millionen leicht und locker in der Lage, uns ganz schnell das Wasser abzudrehen. Sollte man einfach mal bedenken.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Das gezielte Großkarpfenreleasen kotzt mich genauso an wie das winterliche Releasen an sich maßiger Vertikalzander. Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, das Töten und Präparieren besonders kapitaler Exemplare, egal welcher Art (wohl DIE Schwanzverlängerung schlechthin) ist mir ebenso ein Dorn im Auge wie Leute, die sich einen Dreck um Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Entnahmegebote scheren.
> 
> Warum ich das alles über einen Kamm schere?
> ...



*Danke Kohlmeise.*

Leider ist das Wort Verstand, für manche ein absolutes Fremdwort.


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Tino schrieb:


> Frag mich doch selbst.
> 
> Für mich hat ein gefangener Fisch den ich verwerte,eben einen höheren Stellenwert.
> Ob nun Puffforellen oder Karpfen, kann dir doch mehr als egal sein.
> ...




Ich finde es eher komisch was Du hier überhaupt am lesen und schreiben bist?
Wenn Du so ein Forellen-Becken Fan bist, weshalb streunst Du dann hier herum und nicht beim Forellen-Bereich?
Zuviel Langeweile? Oder ist dort nix los?


Das geht mir dermaßen auf den Wecker hier. 
Ein Karpfenangler hier im KARPFEN-Bereich des Forums stellt einen Link zu einem besonders großen Karpfen rein und anstatt das darauf einige KARPFEN-Angler etwas zu diesem "Ereignis" schreiben, was auch immer ist ja wurscht, NEIN da kommen wie immer etliche Leute die mit KARPFENANGELN garnix am Hut haben angekrochen und stänkern wieder rum à la "Aus dem sollte man Chips machen bla, bla, blub".

Geht doch einfach nach Hause.
Weil ihr hier anonym seid sucht ihr ständig stunk, den einen oder anderen würde ich mal gerne in natura sehen ob er von Angesicht zu Angesicht immer noch so weiter macht


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Das gezielte Großkarpfenreleasen kotzt mich genauso an wie das winterliche Releasen an sich maßiger Vertikalzander..



Hi,
wer meint tiefer als 6 Meter auf Zander angeln zu müssen der kann auch gleich jeden gefangenen Zander entnehmen.
Aber da gehen die Meinungen ja auch weit auseinander.
Ich für meinen Teil verzichte freiwillig darauf tiefer als  6 Meter zu angeln da ich jeden Fisch zurücksetze und dieser sollte auch überleben , sonst bringt es überhaupt nichts.
Mann kann ja gerne Zander hochpumpen , aber dann sollte dieser auch sinnvoll verwertet werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> NEIN da kommen wie immer etliche Leute die mit KARPFENANGELN garnix am Hut haben angekrochen und stänkern wieder rum à la "Aus dem sollte man Chips machen bla, bla, blub".
> Geht doch einfach nach Hause.



Hi,
bist du nur so , oder sind alle Karfenangler so ?
Ich war bisher der Meinung das wir alle einem gemeinsammen Hobby nach gehen , egal ob Karpfen , Spinnangler oder all die anderen.
Sorry, mir war nicht bewusst das Karpfenanger mit anderen Anglern nichts zu tun haben wollen , ist mir bisher so auch noch nicht untergekommen.
Im Raubfischunterforum darfst du auch als Karpfenangler gerne deine Meinung sagen , ich glaube kaum das da jemand etwas gegen hat.
Gruß Udo


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So ungefähr... |rolleyes


Da liegen unsere Ansichten übers Angeln ja gar nicht so so weit voneinander #6


.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Das geht mir dermaßen auf den Wecker hier.
> Ein Karpfenangler hier im KARPFEN-Bereich des Forums stellt einen Link zu einem besonders großen Karpfen rein und anstatt das darauf einige KARPFEN-Angler etwas zu diesem "Ereignis" schreiben, was auch immer ist ja wurscht, NEIN da kommen wie immer etliche Leute die mit KARPFENANGELN garnix am Hut haben angekrochen und stänkern wieder rum à la "Aus dem sollte man Chips machen bla, bla, blub".




Nun Markus, es zeichnet unser Forum aus, dass hier jeder was zu jedem Thema schreiben kann. 
Denn genau dieses einbuddeln und der Diskussion entziehen ist es, was das Karpfenangeln immer mehr in´s Abseits gestellt hat.

Nimm solche Beiträge als Chance, sachlich dagegen zu argumentieren. Denn Argumente gibt es mehr als genug. Sowohl für das Karpfenangeln als auch gegen andere Angelmethoden.
Das man nicht jeden Überzeugen kann / will ist selbstverständlich. Sowohl auf der einen, wie auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bist du nur so , oder sind alle Karfenangler so ?
> Ich war bisher der Meinung das wir alle einem gemeinsammen Hobby nach gehen , egal ob Karpfen , Spinnangler oder all die anderen.
> Sorry, mir war nicht bewusst das Karpfenanger mit anderen Anglern nichts zu tun haben wollen , ist mir bisher so auch noch nicht untergekommen.
> ...




Genau das mein lieber Udo ist der Punkt!

Ich und auch die anderen Karpfenangler hier am Board, wir suchen eben nicht in anderen Bereichen wie dem Raubfischbereich z.B. nach einem Bild wo ein Hecht nen Wobbler mit drei Drillingen im Maul hat und machen dann ne riesen Welle wie *** wir das doch finden und reißen eine Mörder- Diskussion vom Zaun.

Leben und leben lassen, schon mal davon gehört?


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Hi Marcus ,
sorry , aber ich finde das jeder ein Recht hat seine Meinung zu äußern und ob du und die anderen Karpfenangler davon Gebrauch machen liegt doch an jedem selber.
Ich glaube kaum das du hier für alle anderen Karpfenangler schreiben kannst , ich denke vielmehr das die ihre eigene Meinung haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun Markus, es zeichnet unser Forum aus, dass hier jeder was zu jedem Thema schreiben kann.
> Denn genau dieses einbuddeln und der Diskussion entziehen ist es, was das Karpfenangeln immer mehr in´s Abseits gestellt hat.
> 
> Nimm solche Beiträge als Chance, sachlich dagegen zu argumentieren. Denn Argumente gibt es mehr als genug. Sowohl für das Karpfenangeln als auch gegen andere Angelmethoden.
> Das man nicht jeden Überzeugen kann / will ist selbstverständlich. Sowohl auf der einen, wie auf der anderen Seite.




Alles richtig Ralf, ich stöber auch mal gerne in den anderen Bereichen und erfreue mich an den Fängen anderer, aber der Punkt ist ich würde im Traum nicht auf die Idee kommen und dort Kommentare ablassen in denen ich mich als "wasweißichwas" aufspiele und womöglich noch den Fänger in den Dreck ziehe etc.pp 

Wenn ich von etwas das andere machen weniger Ahnung habe, dann wäre ich persönlich mit bestimmten Kommentaren sehr vorsichtig


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Weil ihr hier anonym seid sucht ihr ständig stunk, den einen oder anderen würde ich mal gerne in natura sehen ob er von Angesicht zu Angesicht immer noch so weiter macht


...schreibt der einzige an dieser Diskussion Beteiligte, der in seinem Profil die "Über mich..."-Seite deaktiviert hat...:m



			
				marcus7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich von etwas das andere machen weniger Ahnung habe, dann wäre ich persönlich mit bestimmten Kommentaren sehr vorsichtig


Angeln tun hier vermutlich alle und ich denke auch, jeder hier hat mehr oder weniger Ahnung vom Angeln. Also hat auch jeder hier das Recht, seine Meinung zu speziell dieser Extremart des Angelns zu äußern, ob Dir das jetzt genehm ist oder nicht.
Fällt Dir eigentlich nicht auf, dass Du der einzige bist, von dem heute Stunk ausgeht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Nu hört mal auf damit auf Marcus einzureden.

Er hat, genau wie alle anderen, das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern. Und er hat nicht gänzlich unrecht. Und zudem kann ich seinen Unmut in gewisser Weise auch nachvollziehen.

Wer sich so mit seinem Hobby identifiziert wie Marcus, der kann bei entsprechender " Berieselung " auch dünnhäutig werden. 

Und die allgegenwärtigen Pauschalisierungen gegen " die Carp Hunter " finde ich extrem polemisch und unangemessen. 

Es gibt so´ne und solche. Hüben wie drüben. 

Und ich gebe ihm vollkommen Recht, dass solche pauschalisiernden Angriffe im Raubfischforum eine ebenso, wenn nicht noch stärkere, Gegenreaktion hervorrufen würden. 
Nicht selten haben wir das in der Vergangenheit erlebt und solche Themen schließen müssen, weil sie ausarteten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Und grade hab ich noch was von verbesserter Diskussionskultur geschrieben.#d

Die letzten drei Beiträge hab ich gelöscht. Irgendwie finden sich doch immer noch Leute, die nicht diskutieren können sondern nur provozieren wollen.

Also bitte sachlich weiter.


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Nabend,

so ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen, die sich durch meine Kommentare auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt haben.
Ich habe überreagiert.
Was mich dazu gebracht hat schrieb ich bereits.

Ich persönlich habe und werde wohl auch nie an einem sog. Paylake auf meinen Zielfisch fischen.

Dennoch sollte man es respektieren oder zumindest tolerieren das sich dieser Mann einen "Lebenstraum" erfüllt hat und dann nicht maßlos abfällig darüber reden.

Und nur mal so am Rande, ganz so einfach wie es hier oft dargestellt wurde ist es nicht.

mfg marcus


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

ich konnt's leider nimmer lesen #q


hey verzeiht, dass ich mit meinen zwei sarkastischen Posts am Anfang so 'n  Ärger starte war alles andere als beabsichtigt! 

Gute Beiträge waren ja auch dabei, also nicht dass es umsonst war... ist  halt schwierig im Forum.

guten Abend!


----------



## daci7 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Das geht mir dermaßen auf den Wecker hier.
> Ein Karpfenangler hier im KARPFEN-Bereich des Forums stellt einen Link zu einem besonders großen Karpfen rein und anstatt das darauf einige KARPFEN-Angler etwas zu diesem "Ereignis" schreiben, was auch immer ist ja wurscht, NEIN da kommen wie immer etliche Leute die mit KARPFENANGELN garnix am Hut haben angekrochen und stänkern wieder rum à la "Aus dem sollte man Chips machen bla, bla, blub".



naja, es geht hier doch nicht um karpfenangler vs. raubfischangler oder  es geht um eine einstellung zum angeln, die nunmal in bestimmten eingefleischten szenen besonders vertreten ist. 
und das man ein solches video doch mal kritisch beäugen sollte ist doch wohl vollkommen legitim und soweit ich das verstanden habe auch sinn dieses anglerboards, bzw auch sinn der meisten boards. 
jeder soll seine meinung beitragen können, ob diese nun positiv oder negativ ist. 









... und außerdem: denk bitte daran, wir arme teufel als raubfischangler haben grad nicht viel vom leben. mitten in der schonzeit und das geld wird bei den meisten auch langsam knapp, weil man sich schon wieder alles mögliche an gerödel für die nächste saison geholt hat ...


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> so ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen, die sich durch meine Kommentare auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt haben.
> Ich habe überreagiert.
> ...



*Super!!!*#6#6#6
Klasse Reaktion von Dir.

Und ich denke mal, wir alle haben verstanden, was Du uns sagen willst! |wavey:


----------



## j4ni (27. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Sorry, wenn ich die Nummer nochmal wieder hoch hole, aber das kann und will ich so nicht stehen lassen.


 Nun denn, wo fange ich an? Was lasse ich aus? Auf was gehe ich ein und auf was nicht? Ich bin noch unschlüssig wo dieser Post hinführt, zu viel wurde gesagt, vermischt, pauschaliert. Eigentlich bin ich wütend und enttäuscht, denke mir: Ach troll dich geh ans Wasser! Reib dich nicht auf an Dingen die du nicht ändern kannst.  


 Auch wenn viele Beiträge hier gut geschrieben sind, so ist ihr Inhalt doch, einmal zu Ende gedacht, erschreckend. Auch ist dieser Thread nicht neu, es ist eine der viele Wiederholungen der endlosen Geschichte Angler gegen Angler. Ich schreibe Bewusst nicht Karpfenangler gegen Raubfischangler, denn auch wenn es ein wenig den Anschein hat, da es um einen Rekordkarpfen geht und sich viele Räuber äußern, so ist es doch nur einer von viele Auswüchsen des übergeordneten Themas Angler gegen Angler. Das kann die altbekannte Story Kochtopfangler gegen Releaser sein aber genauso gut „Angelarten-Intern“, sei es Stahl vs Hardmono oder schaut bei Gelegenheit doch einmal in ein Karpfenangler-Fachforum wenn ein deutscher Karpfenangler einen deutschen Rekordfisch gefangen hat...


 Der Thread nimmt viele Wendungen und Turns, die doch tief blicken lassen, einige waren vorhersehbar, andere haben zumindest überrascht. Ich versuche vorne zu beginnen um mich dann am Verlauf zu orientieren, zumindest soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


 Ein Engländer fängt in Frankreich einen Fisch. Er handelt konform mit den Regelungen des Gewässers und released den Fang wieder. Er handelt nicht nur konform mit dem Regelungen des Gewässers, sondern auch entsprechend seines Moral- und Werteverständnis, entsprechend den Gepflogenheiten und Normen seine Heimatlandes, die ihn wahrscheinlich schon sein ganzes anglerisches Leben begleiten und in dessen Sinne er erzogen worden ist. So ist es in seinem Heimatland üblich und so ist es auch in dem Land in dem er zu Gast ist üblich.
 Da es sich um einen Weltrekordfisch handelt wird der Fang vermessen, gewogen, photographiert und der Fang publiziert.


 Vom Publizieren und wenn man möchte dem „Ausschlachten des Fanges“ kann man halten was man möchte. Anzumerken bleibt jedoch, dass eine Veröffentlichung über den doch recht begrenzten Bereich des Karpfenangelns und den zugehörigen Medien hinaus unwahrscheinlich ist, während viele andere, zumeist deutlich lokalere, Rekordfische doch immer wieder den Weg in die vorwiegend lokale, aber manches Mal auch in die überregionale Presse finden. Spontan kommen mir der Hai den der „kleine Junge“ gefangen hatte, sowie verschiedene Mörrum Lachse oder die verschiedenen Riesenwelse in den Sinn. Eine Veröffentlichung von besonderen Fängen ist also hier zu Lande und über die Angelpresse hinaus nicht unüblich. Und das große Fische im Marketingbereich zur Thematik „Angeln“ nicht weg zu denken sind, sollte doch nun wirklich keinen mehr überraschen und ist wohl so alt wie das „Hobby“ Angeln selbst.


 Das eigentlich erschreckende ist, so finde ich, dass sich hier mokiert wird, dass der Fisch nicht nach DEUTSCHEN Gepflogenheiten abgeschlachtet und verbuddelt äh verwertet wird und quasi im gleichem Atemzug erklären sich nicht wenige Schreiber gleich als moralisch besser und überlegen.  


 Moral und Ethik sind große Worte. Sehr große sogar, nicht umsonst füllen diese locker dicke Wälzer von Philosophen und nicht wenige Vorlesungsreihen über eben diese quälen die Philosophie-Studenten. Und doch werden diese hier sehr leichtfertig verwendet um über andere zu urteilen und das auch noch im Bezug aufs Angeln – schnell kommt dann die Frage auf was wohl das „richtigste“ Angeln, das beste und natürlichste ist – natürlich moralisch unbedenklich! Schnell ist klar, dass die deutsche Sicht der Dinge die beste ist, schließlich machen wir das ja schon immer so und Fische wollen verwertet werden, so will es das Gesetz. Zumindest in der Auslegung der meisten, der gefürchteten Allgemeinheit. Die sturmgepeitschten Gewässer von Moral und Ethik verlasse ich lieber schnell wieder, denn ich maße mir nicht an über die Moral anderer zu urteilen und die Ethik, aber lassen wir das...


 Und schon stehen wir vor dem großen Abgrund der Sinnfrage des Angelns. Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Thema was in Deutschland in den nächsten Jahren immer mehr von Bedeutung gewinnen wird -  gewinnen muß, wenn WIR als Angler nicht untergehen wollen.  


 Aber: Ist die Frage nach dem deutschen Sinn des Angelns wirklich angebracht bei der Diskussion über einen Engländer der in Frankreich einen Fisch fängt? Muss denn wieder das Karpfenangeln als Platz herhalten um diese große Frage zu beantworten. Da kann ich schon  sehr gut verstehen, dass so mancher Karpfenangler sich so verbittert abwendet. Und immer wieder: Ich bin besser als Du, weil ich die „richtige“ Einstellung zum Angeln habe, die richtigste und natürlichste. Wie natürlich ist Angeln überhaupt, wie natürlich kann man angeln? Das ist richtiges Angeln, aber das nicht! Verschiedene Menschen, die aus verschiedensten Gründen unserem Hobby – unser aller Hobby – nachgehen, werden ausgegrenzt mit der Begründung ihre Art des Angelns wäre nicht die richtige, nicht natürlich.  


 Wiederholte absolute individuelle Meinungen.  


 Aber sind ganz persönliche, durch die eigenen Moralvorstellungen geprägte Ansichten zum Angeln hilfreich um auf so etwas wie einen allgemeinen Kodex zum Angeln zu finden. Bewusst werden die Begriffe Ethik und Moral des Angelns nicht verwendet! Und sollte man dann nur die deutsche Sichtweise anbringen, oder sich doch eingestehen, dass wir auf dieser Welt eine Minderheit sind? Und wenn es tatsächlich – was zumindest angezweifelt werden darf – einen natürliche, nein sogar die natürlichSTE, Art des Angeln gäbe, dann müsste diese doch weltweit die gleiche sein, denn Natur ist überall auf der Welt Natur und folglich müsste dann auch eine natürliche Art und Weise weltweit gleich sein. Somit fiele eine deutsche Sichtweise schon einmal raus und eine globale Sichtweise müsste her. Das wäre dann auch ein weiterer sinnvoller Schritt weg von ich bin besser als du, von wir haben Recht und unsere Moral ist die richtige...


 Aber diese Grundsatzdebatte soll dann bitte doch in einem entsprechendem Rahmen geführt werden und dann auch „Fisch- und Angelartenübergreifend“. Und eine Definition von Angeln, die andere ausgrenzt aufgrund anderer Ansichten und Meinungen – oder sogar Erfahrungen oder Hintergründen – und uns Angler untereinander weiter spaltet in richtige und falsche Angler kann in meinen Augen nicht die richtige Definition sein. Auswüchse davon sieht man ja schon länger überall wenn es heißt DIE Puffangler, oder DIE Schleppangler oder DIE Karpfenangler. Aber dabei sind wir zum einen ALLE Angler und zum anderen sollte man doch jedem das Recht zugestehen ein Individuum mit eigener Meinung, Erfahrungen und eigenem individuellem Verhalten zu sein und auch als solches behandelt zu werden.


 Ich bin bewußt nicht auf einzelne Posts eingegangen auch wenn ich vieles gelesen haben, was ich nicht unbedingt teile, aber meine Meinung muss nicht deine Meinung sein und damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Das soll nun bei aller Liebe nicht heißen, dass Kritik und verschiedene Meinungen – sowie ein gesunder Meinungsaustausch nicht gewünscht oder erstrebenswert wäre, ein wenig Verständnis und Toleranz ist hierbei aber durchaus angebracht. Und diese Kritik und Diskussion sollte dann doch bitte in dem Rahmen stattfinden wo sie hingehören und wenn sich jemand an bestimmten Dingen oder dem Karpfenangeln an sich stört, dann ist das natürlich sein gutes Recht sich darüber zu mokieren, aber dann doch bitte da wo es hingehört und nicht von hinten durch's Knie ins Auge sondern immer gerade heraus.


 In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

ich versteh garnicht, was immer so darauf herumgehackt wird, dass wir angler nicht zusammenhalten würden. und das wir angler damit allen organisationen angriffsfläche bieten usw usf...

es ist doch ein großes privileg unserer zeit nicht mit anderen leuten einer meinung sein zu müssen. und es ist außerdem heutzutage schon sehr sehr selten, das sich in einer größeren gruppe eine einigkeit bildet. und wenn dem so ist, so ist mir das meist unangenehm oder unheimlich. alle größeren zusammenschlüsse von menschen bestehen aus 1000den von unterschiedlichen meinungen und aus ganz wenigen übereinkünften 

ich bin bestimmt mit 99,999% der menschen nicht komplett einer meinung. und mit dem 1/1000% mit dem ich komplett einer meinung wäre will ich nichts zu tun haben, weil eine unterhaltung langweilig wäre ...

außerdem ist eine diskussion einer der wenigen wege um neue erkenntnis zu gewinnen. warum sollte man also nicht kritisch auf einen post antworten sollen, wenn man doch andere meinung ist.

außerdem: natürlich gehe ich davon aus, dass meine meinung "die richtige" ist. ob diese nun den deutsch oder was weiß ich für gepflogenheiten entsprungen ist ist dabei nebensächlich. außerdem schließe ich nicht aus, dass es andere "richtige" meinungen zu dem gleichen thema geben kann.


----------



## Rakete (30. März 2010)

*AW: Weltrekord Karpfen*

Aus Seuchenschutzgründen mussten die Fische getötet werden, das ist nunmal Gesetz.
Wohin hätte man die Fische denn bringen sollen? Oder sollte man die Fische auf gut Glück aussetzen und im schlimmsten Fall das KHV verbreiten? Das Verhalten der Seuchenschutzbehörde war vollkommen ok, aber das wollte ich hier auch garnicht zur Diskussion stellen.

Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, 'wieviel' Moral es noch in der s.g. 'Scene' gibt.

Und das war ja nur ein Transport von Frankreich aus, der erwischt wurde. Wieviele andere kommen wohl durch? Und wieviele Fische fahren wohl jedes Jahr durch Frankreich, Deutschland etc.?

Das zeigt nur deutlich, dass die ganze Scene vollkommen am A**** ist. Geld regiert die Welt.

Kein anderer Bereich des Angelns wird so dermassen kaputt gemacht, nur um sich in irgendeinen Hochglanzmagazin mit 'nem dicken Fisch zu zeigen. Der natürlich auf den absolut neuen Wunderköder der Firma xy gefangen wurde. Und selbst das ist oft gelogen, denn wer zahlt, der bekommt die Werbung. Habe das selbst schon erlebt, das ist KEINE Unterstellung sondern die Wahrheit.

Das Schlimmste daran ist, dass sich die Nachwuchsangler an solchen Typen orientieren und jeden Schei** glauben.
Da fängt dann irgendein 12 jähriger einen schönen Karpfen, und auf das Foto wird der Name der Baitfirma draufgeschrieben, schließlich ist das ja cool.

Selbst hier im Forum sieht man diesen Trend mehr als deutlich, wenn man sich mal im Bereich Karpfenangeln' umsieht. Traurig, aber wahr. 

Und dann soll man Achtung vor dem Fang eines Fisches haben, der schon auf 10 versch. 'Wunder-Boilies' gefangen wurde und bei dem sich die Kiemen schon langsam in eine Lunge umwandeln, weil er sich ständig ausserhalb des Wassers aufhält?

Das ist alles ein Witz!
__________________
Gruß, Erik

good post!!

mfg


----------

